# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Առողջ ապրելակերպ >  Ինչպե՞ս չաղանալ

## Ուլուանա

Բազմաթիվ ակումբցիների խնդրանքով (լավ, խոստովանենք, որ էնքան էլ բազմաթիվ չենք, բայց դե...  :Blush:  ) որոշեցի բացել այս թեման։  :Wink:  Բոլոր չաղանալ ցանկացողներին հրավիրում ենք այստեղ՝ չաղանալու հետ կապված խնդիրները քննարկելու, վերլուծելու և միմյանց խորհուրդներ տալու համար։  :Think:  Ասենք, չաղերն էլ կարող են մասնակցել՝ ասելով, թե ինչ են անում, որ այդպես չաղանում են...  :Hands Up:  

Կոնկրետ իմ խնդիրը վատ ախորժակն է, հաճախ նաև ախորժակի իսպառ բացակայությունը։   :Sad:  Թե չէ որ լավ ուտեմ, համապատասխանաբար կչաղանամ, էդ հաստատ, ինձ մոր միշտ էդպես է եղել։ Այնպես որ, խնդրում եմ, ախորժակը բացելու եղանակներ առաջարկեք։  :Blush:

----------


## Կարեն ջան

Չաղանալ ուզեցողներ, մի չաղացեք, որովհետև ուզելու եք նիհարեք:
Միշտ այդպես է ով չաղ է ուզում է նիհարել, և հակառակը:
Ես ժամանակին լավ նիհար էի, հետո սկսեցի չաղանալ` շատ ահավոր էր կոշիկներս մի կերպ էի հագնում, հետո գնացի բանակ նիհարեցի:
Հիմա ես ինձ չաղ չեմ համարում, ոչ էլ նիհար:  :Smile:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ինձ մոտ ցանկություն առաջացավ միհատ էլ թեմա բացել «ինչպես փակել ախորժակը» վերնագրով  :LOL:  : Կարծում եմ ախորժակի համար պետք է պազապես շատ էներգիա ծախսել. միգուցե սկսեք սպորտո՞վ զբաղվել…

----------


## Apsara

Մեծ հաջույքով կմիանամ այս թեմաին, ասեմ որ ես նիհարել եմ քննությունների պատճառով, երբեք ուտելը դեր չի խաղացել իմ նիհար կամ համեմատաբար գեր լինելու վրա, կարծում եմ բոլորի համար առաջին հերթին հանգիստ նյարդեր և խաղաղ հոգեվիճակ է պետք…
Իսկ նրանց ովքեր ուտելով են ուզում գիրանալ, խորհուրդ կտամ չշտապել, քանզի նյութափոխականության խախտվելուց հետո այլևս չեք կարողանա վերականգնել ձեր ստաբիլ վիճակը և իհարկե առողջությունը :Think:

----------


## Root

Ես հիմա ՊԼՈՏՆի ետ գործի վրա եմ .. ուտելը ազգային ռազմավարություն եմ դարձրել ... ափսոս քնելը մնացելա ազգային մուրազ .... դա էլ որ ապահովվեց ... չաղանում եմ 100Ջ

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Չաղանալ ուզեցողներ, մի չաղացեք, որովհետև ուզելու եք նիհարեք:
> Միշտ այդպես է ով չաղ է ուզում է նիհարել, և հակառակը:


Չէ, Կարեն, ես հո չե՞մ ուզում չաղ դառնալ, ուղղակի հիմա չափից դուրս նիհար եմ և ուզում եմ վերականգնել նորմալ քաշս։ Ես ժամանակին նորմայից չաղ էլ եմ եղել և երազել եմ նիհարելու մասին (ճիշտ է, դրանից ավելի առաջ էլ նիհար էի եղել ու երազել էի չաղանալու մասին, ու երազանքս իրականացել էր, բայց դե դա լրիվ ուրիշ պատմություն է  :LOL:  )։ Այնուամենայնիվ, իմ չաղանալ-նիհարելը լրիվ ուտելու հետ է կապված, այնպես որ եթե կարողանամ ախորժակս բացել, հետագայում քաշս վերահսկելը, կարծում եմ, դժվար չի լինի։  :Wink:  Ես գիտեմ իմ նորմալ քաշն ինչքան պիտի լինի, հենց որ հասնեմ դրան, կանգ կառնեմ, համենայնդեպս, կփորձեմ։  :LOL:   Հիմա խնդիրը հասնելն է։  :Blush:  




> Ինձ մոտ ցանկություն առաջացավ մի հատ էլ թեմա բացել «ինչպես փակել ախորժակը» վերնագրով  : Կարծում եմ ախորժակի համար պետք է պազապես շատ էներգիա ծախսել. միգուցե սկսեք սպորտո՞վ զբաղվել…


Հա, երևի ճիշտ ես։ Արդեն սկսել եմ տանը ֆիզիկական վարժություններ անել։ Տեսնենք՝ ինչ դուրս կգա...  :Think:

----------


## Selene

Ուլուանա ջան, ապրես, որ ոչ այդքան շատ անդամների ցանկությամբ բացեցիր այս թեման :Smile:  
Ես կարծում եմ, որ իմ չչաղանալու խնդիրը կապված է անկանոն սնվելուս հետ :Ok:  , որովհետև առավոտվանից տանից դուրս եմ գալիս՝ խմելով մեկ բաժակ սուրճ, հետո հիմնականում ամբողջ օրը հաց չեմ ուտում, մինչև ժամը 6-ին գալիս եմ, ուտում, ընդ որւոմ ոչ այդքան շատ ու վերջ :Tongue:  
Հիմա էլ որ մտածում եմ օրը մի քանի անգամ գոնե սնվեմ, վախենում եմ, որ շատ կչաղանամ , չնայած նման խնդիր երբևէ չեմ ունեցել, այսինքն Կարեն ջան-ն իր գրառման մեջ ճիշտ էլ նկատել է :Smile:  
Ամեն դեպքում ի՞նչ անեմ, որ գոնե 2-3 կգ-ով քաշս ավելանա :Think:

----------


## Angelina

Իսկ ես ասեմ, որ ես ուտելուց չեմ չաղանում, ինչ անում եմ չեմ չաղանում, ինձ մի խորհուրդ տվեք, ինչ կլինի:

----------


## Guest

> Իսկ ես ասեմ, որ ես ուտելուց չեմ չաղանում, ինչ անում եմ չեմ չաղանում, ինձ մի խորհուրդ տվեք, ինչ կլինի:


Ոչ թե կեր, այլ ՇԱՏ կեր: մեկա ամեն ինչ գալիս ա ուտելու քանակաից և ձևից: Դե հա էլի, ձևն էլ կարաս փոխես՝ դեռ կիսածամած գնա քնելու  :LOL:

----------


## Wisper

Ան ջան մի լավ բան հիշեցի ու որոշեցի գրել...
Ուրեմն խոսքը գնումա իմ մասին: Ես, չգիտեմ ինչի, ահավոր քիչ եմ ունենում ախորժակ... Ճիշտը որ ասեմ, էնքան քիչ եմ ուտում, որ իմ կերածով ոչ ոք չի կարող 2 օրից ավել ապրել, իրոք բան եմ ասում... Հատկապես վատ ազդեություն ունի իմ վրա էս ախմախ կոմպը, որի դիմաց սուտկաներով նստելուց հետո մեկ ել ջոկում եմ, որ ոչ հաց եմ կերել... ու դաժը զուգարան չեմ գնացել (չնեղանաք անկեղծությանս համար՝ չդիմացա  :LOL: ): Հետո էլ երբ որ հիշում եմ հաց ուտելու մասին, արդեն ժամը գիշերվա 4-ի կողմերնա լինում... Ուրեմն էս պրոբլեմի բացատրությունը տվեց ինձ մի մարդ՝ մեր հարևանը, որը այնքան հեռու է կոմպերից, ինչքան իմ քիթը սան ֆրանցիսկոյից  :LOL: , ուրեմն էս մարդը ինձ ասեց, որ շատ քիչ ուտելով ապրում եմ էն բանի հաշվին, որ էներգիա չեմ ծախսում, բա հենց տենց  :Ok: : Ու իրք որ նայում եմ իմ ծախսած էներգիան հեչ բանա էլի, ոչ սպորտ մորտ, ոչ այլ ինչ որ բաներ, ոչ մի բան չեմ անում համարյա: Մի խոսքով անկապ ապրելակերպ ունեմ...   :Bad:   :Think: :
Լավ, եթե ուզում ես ախորժակ ունենալ, ապա ծախսիր էներգիա, ասենք սպորտով զբաղվելու վրա: Օրինակի համար վազքով զբաղվիր՝ չնայած Հայաստանում ես դաժը իմ 18 տարեկան հալով մի քիչ ամաչում եմ վազել... լոլ  :LOL: : Լավ դէ գոնե կարող ես լողի գնալ՝ այ էտ մեկը լավ սովածացնումա...
Մի խոսքով ինքտ ընտրիր...  :Smile:

----------


## John

> Ես կարծում եմ, որ իմ չչաղանալու խնդիրը կապված է անկանոն սնվելուս հետ


իմ՝ համեմատաբար չաղ լինելն էլ է կապված անկանոն սնվելու հետ  :LOL:

----------


## Firegirl777

Ի դեպ չաղանալու մի լավ բաղադրատոմս կա, ամեն օր քաղցր գոգլի-մոգլի կերեք ու անպայման հացով....

----------


## Selene

> իմ՝ համեմատաբար չաղ լինելն էլ է կապված անկանոն սնվելու հետ


Դե հովսեփ ջան որ *համեմատաբար* բառը կա, ուրեմն դու չաղ չես :Wink:  Համ էլ օրգանիզմների տարբերությունն էլ է իրենը ասում :Smile: 



> Ի դեպ չաղանալու մի լավ բաղադրատոմս կա, ամեն օր քաղցր գոգլի-մոգլի կերեք ու անպայման հացով....


Ամեն օր քաղցր գոգլի-մոգլի ուտել կլի՞նի :Shok:  Մեղք չենք բա :Sad:  Առաջ շատ էի սիրում, ոչ ամեն օր, բայց շաբաթը գոնե մեկ անգամ պիտի ուտեի, հիմա քաղցրն էլ առաջվա պես դուրս չի գալիս: Բայց ախր առաջ շատ էի է սիրում :Sad:

----------


## Firegirl777

> Դե հովսեփ ջան որ *համեմատաբար* բառը կա, ուրեմն դու չաղ չես Համ էլ օրգանիզմների տարբերությունն էլ է իրենը ասում
> 
> 
> Ամեն օր քաղցր գոգլի-մոգլի ուտել կլի՞նի Մեղք չենք բա Առաջ շատ էի սիրում, ոչ ամեն օր, բայց շաբաթը գոնե մեկ անգամ պիտի ուտեի, հիմա քաղցրն էլ առաջվա պես դուրս չի գալիս: Բայց ախր առաջ շատ էի է սիրում


Մնում է վերջին տարբերակը, գնու եմ ու մի լավ ֆիզիկական աշխատանք ես անում կամ էլ, գնում ես արշավի երկար տարածության վրա ու դրանից հետո նստում ու ախորժակով ուտում ես,,,

----------


## Selene

> Մնում է վերջին տարբերակը, գնու եմ ու մի լավ ֆիզիկական աշխատանք ես անում կամ էլ, գնում ես արշավի երկար տարածության վրա ու դրանից հետո նստում ու ախորժակով ուտում ես,,,


Շնորհակալ եմ խորհուրդներիդ համար :Smile:  Առաջին իսկ հարմր առիթի դեպքում կարելի է փորձել:

----------


## Second Chance

Իմ թարմ փորձից  կիսվեմ ձեր հետ. ես 5 կգ չաղացել եմ 2 ամսվա ընթացքում կամ մի քիչ ավել  :Smile: 
Ես էլ ախորժակ չունեի տենց, բայց քիչ քիչ փոխվեց, երբ սկսեցի մի քիչ յուղալի բաներ ուտել :Smile:  
Իմիջայլոց չեմ անցել օգտակարի սահմանը ու ասենք քաղցրավենիքի ու մսեղենի հաշվին չեմ չաղացել. կերել եմ թարմ ավելի շատ բնական բաներ ու չաղացել: Ենթադրենք սալաթ եք ուտում մի քիչ շատ արեք բուսական յուղը, փլավներն ու ճաշիկներն ել յուղոտ կերեք կանաչեղեն էլ շատ օգտագործեք ու քիչ քիչ էլ ավելացրեք չափը եթե շատ քիչ եք ուտում:  Հա ու մեկ մեկ էլ մեղրով ու լիմոնով թեյ խմեք :Wink:  եթե ամոնօր 1 անգամ գոնե խմեք համ չէք հիվանդանա համել ... :Wink:

----------


## Apsara

> Իմ թարմ փորձից  կիսվեմ ձեր հետ. ես 5 կգ չաղացել եմ 2 ամսվա ընթացքում կամ մի քիչ ավել 
> Ես էլ ախորժակ չունեի տենց, բայց քիչ քիչ փոխվեց, երբ սկսեցի մի քիչ յուղալի բաներ ուտել 
> Իմիջայլոց չեմ անցել օգտակարի սահմանը ու ասենք քաղցրավենիքի ու մսեղենի հաշվին չեմ չաղացել. կերել եմ թարմ ավելի շատ բնական բաներ ու չաղացել: Ենթադրենք սալաթ եք ուտում մի քիչ շատ արեք բուսական յուղը, փլավներն ու ճաշիկներն ել յուղոտ կերեք կանաչեղեն էլ շատ օգտագործեք ու քիչ քիչ էլ ավելացրեք չափը եթե շատ քիչ եք ուտում:  Հա ու մեկ մեկ էլ մեղրով ու լիմոնով թեյ խմեք եթե ամոնօր 1 անգամ գոնե խմեք համ չէք հիվանդանա համել ...


Լավ էլ մոտդ ստացվելա Ամինա, ես որ յուղոտ բան եմ դնում բերանս ախորժակս փակվումա սիրտս էլ խառնումա, ու նիհարելու հավանականությունը ավելիա մեծանում, իսկ շատ ուտելը բերումա ստամոքսի մեծացման, որը ասենք քո դեպքում ճարպակալելա ու դու չաղացել ես, իսկ իմ դեպքում ուղակի դուրսա ցցվում, բայց ոչ մի գրամ ճարպ :Sad:  մենակ ԱՄՆ ում կարացի չաղանամ, իրանց օդից էր, ընդեղ չէի էլ ուտում չաղանում էի :Think:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Լավ էլ մոտդ ստացվելա Ամինա, ես որ յուղոտ բան եմ դնում բերանս ախորժակս փակվումա սիրտս էլ խառնումա, ու նիհարելու հավանականությունը ավելիա մեծանում, իսկ շատ ուտելը բերումա ստամոքսի մեծացման, որը ասենք քո դեպքում ճարպակալելա ու դու չաղացել ես, իսկ իմ դեպքում ուղակի դուրսա ցցվում, բայց ոչ մի գրամ ճարպ մենակ ԱՄՆ ում կարացի չաղանամ, իրանց օդից էր, ընդեղ չէի էլ ուտում չաղանում էի


Առաջին անգամ եմ լսում, որ օդից չաղանան  :Shok: 
 :LOL: 
Չէ, ուղղակի իրանց սնունդը այնպիսի մթերքներից է, որ խախտում են նյութափոխանակությունդ, մարսողական պրոցեսները ու չաղանում ես… Կամ էլ կալորիականնությունն է բարձր եղել սնունդիդ՝ յուղոտ, քաղցր, յուղոտն ու քաղցրը հաճախ իրար հետ :Bad:  
Շատ յուղոտ ուտելն էլ է վնաս…
Դիետոլոգները չաղանալ ցանկացողներին առաջարկում են նույն դիետաները, ինչ նիհարել ցանկացողներին, այսինքն՝ եթե ուզում եք չաղանալ, օգտագործեք առողջ սնունդ, բոլոր տեսակի մթերքներից կերեք, և ճարպեր և սպիտակուցներ և ածխաջրածիններ: Անպայման օգտագործեք սննդում բանջարեղեն, ձկնեղեն, լոբազգիներ, ձավարեղեն տարբեր տեսակի:
Քիչ օգտաործեք տապակած մթերքներ, ավելի լավ է խաշած, շոգեխարշած, փռում պատրաստված մթերքներ:

----------


## Katka

> Առաջին անգամ եմ լսում, որ օդից չաղանան


Էհ, հա բայց օդից չաղանում են, իմ օրինակով, գնացի Ռուսաստան նորմալ սնվում, նորմալ քնում, առողջ ապրելակերպ, բայց նիհարեցի, եկա Հայաստան, անորմալ սննվում անառողջ ապրելակերպ, բայց չաղանում եմ, ջրից էլ չաղանում են, լուրջ եմ ասում, կատակ չեմ անում :Smile:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Էհ, հա բայց օդից չաղանում են, իմ օրինակով, գնացի Ռուսաստան նորմալ սնվում, նորմալ քնում, առողջ ապրելակերպ, բայց նիհարեցի, եկա Հայաստան, անորմալ սննվում անառողջ ապրելակերպ, բայց չաղանում եմ, ջրից էլ չաղանում են, լուրջ եմ ասում, կատակ չեմ անում


էէէ, լավ էլի, տենց բան չկա: Մենակ մնումա ասեք, որ օդից հղիանում էլ են  :LOL: 

Ժող, մի հատ ռեցեպտ ասեք, ես էլ չաղանամ  :Sad:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Իմ թարմ փորձից  կիսվեմ ձեր հետ. ես 5 կգ չաղացել եմ 2 ամսվա ընթացքում կամ մի քիչ ավել 
> Ես էլ ախորժակ չունեի տենց, բայց քիչ քիչ փոխվեց, երբ սկսեցի մի քիչ յուղալի բաներ ուտել 
> Իմիջայլոց չեմ անցել օգտակարի սահմանը ու ասենք քաղցրավենիքի ու մսեղենի հաշվին չեմ չաղացել. կերել եմ թարմ ավելի շատ բնական բաներ ու չաղացել: Ենթադրենք սալաթ եք ուտում մի քիչ շատ արեք բուսական յուղը, փլավներն ու ճաշիկներն ել յուղոտ կերեք կանաչեղեն էլ շատ օգտագործեք ու քիչ քիչ էլ ավելացրեք չափը եթե շատ քիչ եք ուտում:  Հա ու մեկ մեկ էլ մեղրով ու լիմոնով թեյ խմեք եթե ամոնօր 1 անգամ գոնե խմեք համ չէք հիվանդանա համել ...


Թեյ չեմ խմում, հազվադեպ, բայց մնացած ասածներդ ես էլ եմ անում։ Սնունդս բաղկացած է հիմնականում մրգերից ու բանջարեղենից, մի քիչ կաթնամթերքից, նաև ձավարեղեն ու լոբազգիներ եմ ուտում երբեմն։ Դե, միս ընդհանրապես չեմ օգտագործում։ Ճաշերը ես էլ եմ յուղոտ սիրում, ավելի ճիշտ կլինի ասել՝ ձեթոտ  :Jpit: , որովհետև բոլոր ճաշերը ձեթով եմ սարքում։ Քաղցրավենիք գրեթե չեմ օգտագործում, քանի որ սիրտս խառնում է հիմնականում, միայն հաճախակի պաղպաղակ եմ ուտում, որը թարսի պես fat free է  :Sad:  :LOL:  (անյուղ), բայց դե յուղ պարունակողները հեչ համով չեն ինձ համար, ի՞նչ անեմ։  :Sad:  Մեկ էլ շոկոլադ եմ երբեմն ուտում։ Ամերիկյան մյուս քաղցրավենիքները, հատկապես թխվածքները, ինձ համար հիմնականում զզվելի են ուղղակի։  :Bad: 



> մենակ ԱՄՆ ում կարացի չաղանամ, իրանց օդից էր, ընդեղ չէի էլ ուտում չաղանում էի


Որ օդից լիներ, հիմա ես էլ պիտի չաղացած լինեի, բայց ոչ մի կիլոգրամ չեմ չաղացել ԱՄՆ գալուց ի վեր։  :Sad:  Ինձ թվում է՝ քոնն ամեն դեպքում սննդից է եղել։  :Think: 




> Առաջին անգամ եմ լսում, որ օդից չաղանան 
> 
> Չէ, ուղղակի իրանց սնունդը այնպիսի մթերքներից է, որ խախտում են նյութափոխանակությունդ, մարսողական պրոցեսները ու չաղանում ես… Կամ էլ կալորիականնությունն է բարձր եղել սնունդիդ՝ յուղոտ, քաղցր, յուղոտն ու քաղցրը հաճախ իրար հետ


Դե ես էդ նշածդ տիպիկ ամերիկյան սնունդը, փաստորեն, չեմ օգտագործում, ուտում եմ հիմնականում սեփական արտադրության ճաշեր  :Jpit: , երևի դրա համար էլ չեմ չաղանում։ Մյուս կողմից էլ ու՞մ ա պետք տենց անառողջ ձևով չաղանալը։ 



> Դիետոլոգները չաղանալ ցանկացողներին առաջարկում են նույն դիետաները, ինչ նիհարել ցանկացողներին, այսինքն՝ եթե ուզում եք չաղանալ, օգտագործեք առողջ սնունդ, բոլոր տեսակի մթերքներից կերեք, և ճարպեր և սպիտակուցներ և ածխաջրածիններ: Անպայման օգտագործեք սննդում բանջարեղեն, ձկնեղեն, լոբազգիներ, ձավարեղեն տարբեր տեսակի:
> Քիչ օգտաործեք տապակած մթերքներ, ավելի լավ է խաշած, շոգեխարշած, փռում պատրաստված մթերքներ:


Հա, շատ տրամաբանական է ասածդ, քանի որ և՛ նիհարությունը, և՛ գիրությունը, փաստորեն, նորմայից շեղում են, անառողջ ապրելակերպի հետևանք։ Ուղղակի կարծում եմ՝ իմ դեպքում պատճառը ոչ թե սնունդն է, այլ նստակյաց կյանքը, ֆիզիկական ծանրաբեռնվածության գրեթե բացակայությունը։ Ես ինքս էլ զգում եմ, որ ֆիզիկական աշխատանք անելուց կամ թեկուզ երկար ժամանակ դրսում լինելուց հետո ահագին սովածանում եմ ու ախորժակով ուտում եմ նույնիսկ ոչ այնքան սիրածս ուտելիքները, ընդ որում՝ սովորականից ավելի մեծ քանակությամբ։ 

Մի խոսքով՝ երևի կարելի է եզրակացնել, որ չաղանալու համար հարկավոր է և՛ *առողջ սնունդ*, և՛ որոշակի *ֆիզիկական ակտիվություն*, քանի որ ցանկացած մեկն առանց մյուսի, փաստորեն, առանձնապես չի գործում։

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Մի խոսքով՝ երևի կարելի է եզրակացնել, որ չաղանալու համար հարկավոր է և՛ *առողջ սնունդ*, և՛ որոշակի *ֆիզիկական ակտիվություն*, քանի որ ցանկացած մեկն առանց մյուսի, փաստորեն, առանձնապես չի գործում։


Իմ կարծիքով դրանք կապ չունեն: Այսինքն կապ ունի այն որ ֆիզիկական ծանրաբեռնվածությունից հետո շատ ես ուտում ու ամեն ինչ, բայց դրանից դժվար է չաղանալ  :Wink: , Ուղղակի օրգանիզմը լրացնում է ծախսված էներգիայի քանակություն  :Smile:  Հենց էտա որ մարդիկ չաղանում են նստակյաց կյանքից, որ ոչ մի տեղ չեն գնում, մեքենայով են ման գալիս միշտ  :Smile:  պատճառները ուրիշ տեղ են երևի  :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Իմ կարծիքով դրանք կապ չունեն: Այսինքն կապ ունի այն որ ֆիզիկական ծանրաբեռնվածությունից հետո շատ ես ուտում ու ամեն ինչ, բայց դրանից դժվար է չաղանալ , Ուղղակի օրգանիզմը լրացնում է ծախսված էներգիայի քանակություն  Հենց էտա որ մարդիկ չաղանում են նստակյաց կյանքից, որ ոչ մի տեղ չեն գնում, մեքենայով են ման գալիս միշտ  պատճառները ուրիշ տեղ են երևի


Դու մենակ մի գործոնը հաշվի առար, իսկ ես գրել էի, որ և՛ առողջ սնունդն է կարևոր, և՛ ֆիզիկական ծանրաբեռնվածությունը։ Բացի դրանից, նստակյաց կյանքով ապրող մարդիկ հիմնականում նաև անառողջ սնունդ են օգտագործում։ 
Ինչ խոսք, մարդը կարող է նաև ինչ–որ հիվանդություն ունենալ, որի պատճառով չկարողանա չաղանալ, բայց հուսով եմ ու կարծում եմ՝ դա իմ դեպքը չի, եթե դա նկատի ունեիր։  :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Իմ կարծիքով դրանք կապ չունեն: Այսինքն կապ ունի այն որ ֆիզիկական ծանրաբեռնվածությունից հետո շատ ես ուտում ու ամեն ինչ, բայց դրանից դժվար է չաղանալ , Ուղղակի օրգանիզմը լրացնում է ծախսված էներգիայի քանակություն  Հենց էտա որ մարդիկ չաղանում են նստակյաց կյանքից, որ ոչ մի տեղ չեն գնում, մեքենայով են ման գալիս միշտ  պատճառները ուրիշ տեղ են երևի


Չէ, ֆիզիկական ծանրաբեռնվածությունը կապ ունի՝ հաստատ: Համենայն դեպս՝ իմ դեպքում: Իմ սննդակարգն առանձնապես չի փոխվել վերջին մի քանի տարիների ընթացքում, բայց մի երկու տարի առաջ, երբ դեռ ակտիվ զբաղվում էի սպորտով, կերած վրաս երևում էր. լցվում էի, ծանրանում էի: Չէի չաղանում, որովհետև կյանքում ընդունակ չեմ եղել ճարպ հավաքելու, բայց, ասենք, կրծքիս կամ թևերիս շրջանագիծը զգալիորեն աճում էր: Հիմա, երբ ամեն ինչից կտրվել եմ (հուսով եմ՝ ժամանակավոր), էլի նիհար մեռնում եմ: Ինչը վադ ա  :Smile: :

----------


## Ռեդ

> Չէ, ֆիզիկական ծանրաբեռնվածությունը կապ ունի՝ հաստատ: Համենայն դեպս՝ իմ դեպքում: Իմ սննդակարգն առանձնապես չի փոխվել վերջին մի քանի տարիների ընթացքում, բայց մի երկու տարի առաջ, երբ դեռ ակտիվ զբաղվում էի սպորտով, կերած վրաս երևում էր. լցվում էի, ծանրանում էի: Չէի չաղանում, որովհետև կյանքում ընդունակ չեմ եղել ճարպ հավաքելու, բայց, ասենք, կրծքիս կամ թևերիս շրջանագիծը զգալիորեն աճում էր: Հիմա, երբ ամեն ինչից կտրվել եմ (հուսով եմ՝ ժամանակավոր), էլի նիհար մեռնում եմ: Ինչը վադ ա :


Դրա համար պիտի ձգտես ինչքան հնարավոր ա շատ զբաղվես սպորտով, կոմպի դեմը քիչ նստես, քունդ կանոնավորես: Ես էլ քո օրին եմ:

----------


## Kita

Էհ :Sad:  ես երևի ես վերջի 3 տարում, լավ չաղացա ու հատկապես վերջի 1 տարում :Sad:  
Պատճառն է կարևորագույն ինստիտունը :Angry2: 
Ուրեմն ինստում ուտում եմ մի հատ բուտերբրոտ, տուն եմ գալիս բան չեմ ուտում, հետո գիշերը էլի ինչ-որ բուտերբրոդաստիլի բաներ եմ ուտում ու լրիվ անջո, ավտոմատ վիճակում :Sad:  գիշերները չեմ քնում :Sad:  չեմ ասի, թե քիչ էներգիա եմ կորցնում, էլի վազվզում եմ, բայց դե լարվածությունը ու հոգնածությունը, նյարդայնությունը հակառակ ազդեցություն են տալիս :Xeloq:  + հաճախ դրսերում եմ սնվում, եթե ոչ միշտ ու պարզ է ինչ ապուշ սնունդներով :LOL: 
Խորհուրդ :LOL:  ապրեք իմ գրաֆիկով :LOL:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Էհ ես երևի ես վերջի 3 տարում, լավ չաղացա ու հատկապես վերջի 1 տարում 
> Պատճառն է կարևորագույն ինստիտունը
> Ուրեմն ինստում ուտում եմ մի հատ բուտերբրոտ, տուն եմ գալիս բան չեմ ուտում, հետո գիշերը էլի ինչ-որ բուտերբրոդաստիլի բաներ եմ ուտում ու լրիվ անջո, ավտոմատ վիճակում գիշերները չեմ քնում չեմ ասի, թե քիչ էներգիա եմ կորցնում, էլի վազվզում եմ, բայց դե լարվածությունը ու հոգնածությունը, նյարդայնությունը հակառակ ազդեցություն են տալիս + հաճախ դրսերում եմ սնվում, եթե ոչ միշտ ու պարզ է ինչ ապուշ սնունդներով


Ու դրանից հետո, իրիկունը, զարմանում ես չէ՞, որ ուտելու բան չեն տալիս  :Blush:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Չէ, ֆիզիկական ծանրաբեռնվածությունը կապ ունի՝ հաստատ: Համենայն դեպս՝ իմ դեպքում: Իմ սննդակարգն առանձնապես չի փոխվել վերջին մի քանի տարիների ընթացքում, բայց մի երկու տարի առաջ, երբ դեռ ակտիվ զբաղվում էի սպորտով, կերած վրաս երևում էր. լցվում էի, ծանրանում էի: Չէի չաղանում, որովհետև կյանքում ընդունակ չեմ եղել ճարպ հավաքելու, բայց, ասենք, կրծքիս կամ թևերիս շրջանագիծը զգալիորեն աճում էր: Հիմա, երբ ամեն ինչից կտրվել եմ (հուսով եմ՝ ժամանակավոր), էլի նիհար մեռնում եմ: Ինչը վադ ա :


Հայկ ջան քո ասած չաղանալը ընդամենը մկանային մասսա հավաքելնա: Իսկ մկանը տենցա չօգտագործեցիր էլի սմքում մաշվում գնումա:




> Դու մենակ մի գործոնը հաշվի առար, իսկ ես գրել էի, որ և՛ առողջ սնունդն է կարևոր, և՛ ֆիզիկական ծանրաբեռնվածությունը։ Բացի դրանից, նստակյաց կյանքով ապրող մարդիկ հիմնականում նաև անառողջ սնունդ են օգտագործում։ 
> Ինչ խոսք, մարդը կարող է նաև ինչ–որ հիվանդություն ունենալ, որի պատճառով չկարողանա չաղանալ, բայց հուսով եմ ու կարծում եմ՝ դա իմ դեպքը չի, եթե դա նկատի ունեիր։


Չէ հենց էտա որ կապ չունի, նստակյացությունը տարիների ընթացքում բերում է գիրացման: նու հիմանակնում: Իսկ հիվանդություն նկատի չունեի ընդհանրապես, ինչից եզրակացրեցիր  :Sad:  ուղղակի որ նայում եմ գրածդ սսնդակարգին ոչ մի չաղացնող բան չկա, ախորժակ էլ եթե չունես էլ որտեղից չաղանաս:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Իմ սյուբեկտիվ կարծիքով ամենագլխավորը դա նյարդերի հանգիստ վիճակն ա  :Smile: 
Ես էլ երկու  տարի առաջ 46կգ էի՝որը իմ բոյի համեմատ կատաստրոֆիկ քիչ ա, ահագին ներվայն մարդ էի, հիմա ներվային վիճակներս անցել են 51 կգ եմ  :Tongue:  Սննդակարգս ընդհանրապես չի փոխվել, ուտում եմ ինչպես միշտ գիշերը  ժամը 11-ի  կողմերը  :Sad:   :Cray:

----------


## ministr

Ուզում եք ախորժակ բացվի հլա փորձեք մի ժամ մաքուր օդին զբոսնել, տեսնեմ ախորժակը ոնց չի բացվի:  Երեկոյան ամեն օր հավեսով որ հաց ուտեք կչաղանաք: Շատ միս կերեք, պաղպաղակ, հացաբուլկեղեն, մակարոն վերմիշել: ԲԱՅՑ մարդու սորտ կա որ ինչ ուզում ես կեր ինչքան ուզում ես կեր չաղանալ չկա, մարդ էլ կա մի թեթև ուտումա ու կիլոները պատրաստ են: Մի անգամ կարդում էի, որ դա կապվածա նախնադարի հետ: Մի ցեղախմբում սնունդը պրոբլեմ էր, ու մարդկանց մոտ գենային փոփոխություն առաջացավ, որ սնունդը կուտակվի օրգանիզմում , այսինքն նույնիսկ քիչ քանակությամբ սնունդը պահեստավորվում էր օրգանիզմի կողմից: Իսկ այ մեկ ուրիշ ցեղախմբում սննդի խնդիր չկար, հետևաբար սնոնդ պահետսավորելու կարիք չկար, այսինքն մարդիկ ինչ ուտում էին դուրս էի տալիս: Հիմա մի մասի մոտ գերակշռումա առաջին տիպի ցեղերի գեները, մյուսների մոտ երկրորդը…

----------


## Հայկօ

> Դրա համար պիտի ձգտես ինչքան հնարավոր ա շատ զբաղվես սպորտով, կոմպի դեմը քիչ նստես, քունդ կանոնավորես: Ես էլ քո օրին եմ:


Սաղ կյանքս ինչ-որ բան պարապել եմ  :Sad: : Մենակ 7 տարի՝ բասկետբոլ: Մի երկու տարի՝ լող: Երկու տարի՝ կեմպո: Տարիուկես՝ բոդիբիլդինգ: Էլի եսիմինչեր: Դրանց մի մասը՝ միաժամանակ: Հիմա ահավոր փոշմանում եմ, որ թողեցի:




> Հայկ ջան քո ասած չաղանալը ընդամենը մկանային մասսա հավաքելնա: Իսկ մկանը տենցա չօգտագործեցիր էլի սմքում մաշվում գնումա:


Հա դե, ես հենց մկանային մասսայի հետ էի: Ուրիշ մասսա հավաքելու օրգանիզմս ընդունակ չի. իմ մեջ կյանքում ոչ մի գրամ ավելորդ ճարպ չի եղել (մենակ մեկ-մեկ՝ սալ ուտելուց հետո  :Jpit: ): Չաղանալն ինձ համար դա ա, ու ոչ թե փոր քցելը:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Ուզում եք ախորժակ բացվի հլա փորձեք մի ժամ մաքուր օդին զբոսնել, տեսնեմ ախորժակը ոնց չի բացվի:  Երեկոյան ամեն օր հավեսով որ հաց ուտեք կչաղանաք: Շատ միս կերեք, պաղպաղակ, հացաբուլկեղեն, մակարոն վերմիշել: ԲԱՅՑ մարդու սորտ կա որ ինչ ուզում ես կեր ինչքան ուզում ես կեր չաղանալ չկա, մարդ էլ կա մի թեթև ուտումա ու կիլոները պատրաստ են: Մի անգամ կարդում էի, որ դա կապվածա նախնադարի հետ: Մի ցեղախմբում սնունդը պրոբլեմ էր, ու մարդկանց մոտ գենային փոփոխություն առաջացավ, որ սնունդը կուտակվի օրգանիզմում , այսինքն նույնիսկ քիչ քանակությամբ սնունդը պահեստավորվում էր օրգանիզմի կողմից: Իսկ այ մեկ ուրիշ ցեղախմբում սննդի խնդիր չկար, հետևաբար սնոնդ պահետսավորելու կարիք չկար, այսինքն մարդիկ ինչ ուտում էին դուրս էի տալիս: Հիմա մի մասի մոտ գերակշռումա առաջին տիպի ցեղերի գեները, մյուսների մոտ երկրորդը…


Քարանձավային դիետա էին պահպանում :LOL: , ամբողջ օրը սոված միս էին հայթայթում, երեկոյան հարձակվում էին խժռում, ուտում էին օրը մեկ անգամ, դրա համար էլ նիհար էին  :LOL:  :Tongue:

----------


## Սամվել

> Իմ սյուբեկտիվ կարծիքով ամենագլխավորը դա նյարդերի հանգիստ վիճակն ա 
> Ես էլ երկու  տարի առաջ 46կգ էի՝որը իմ բոյի համեմատ կատաստրոֆիկ քիչ ա, ահագին ներվայն մարդ էի, հիմա ներվային վիճակներս անցել են 51 կգ եմ  Սննդակարգս ընդհանրապես չի փոխվել, ուտում եմ ինչպես միշտ գիշերը  ժամը 11-ի  կողմերը


 :LOL:  46 -> 51 Պոնչո  :LOL:  :Hands Up:  :Tongue:  

Դե ես 88 Կիլո եմ  :Blush:  Բայց դե իմ բոյի համեմատ նորմալ եմ համարում  :Tongue:  

Դե ասում են Հացնա շատ չաղացնում հաց շատ կերեք.. ու ընդհանրապես նորմալ սնունդ կերեք.. միս բան ման.. քյաբաբ բան ման  :Nyam:  

Իսկ եթե տենց վիզ չաղանալա պետք գիշերները կերեք.. բայց դե տենց էլ ստամոքսի հերն եք անիծելու  :Think:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> 46 -> 51 Պոնչո  
> 
> Դե ես 88 Կիլո եմ  Բայց դե իմ բոյի համեմատ նորմալ եմ համարում  
> 
> Դե ասում են Հացնա շատ չաղացնում հաց շատ կերեք.. ու ընդհանրապես նորմալ սնունդ կերեք.. միս բան ման.. քյաբաբ բան ման  
> 
> Իսկ եթե տենց վիզ չաղանալա պետք գիշերները կերեք.. բայց դե տենց էլ ստամոքսի հերն եք անիծելու


Ես չաղ չեմ իիի՜ :LOL:   :Cray:  Իմ բոյի համեմատ նիհար եմ  :Aggressive:   :Tongue: 

Մարդ էլ կա ուտում ա բոյին ա տալիս՝իմ դասարանում մի աղջիկ կար, ինքը ահավոր նիհար էր՝ լրիվ կմախք, օրը հինգ անգամ ուտում էր, բոյը 183 էր  :LOL:  ,հիմա կարող ա երկու մետր էլ լինի, շուտվանից չեմ տեսել  ::}:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Իսկ եթե տենց վիզ չաղանալա պետք գիշերները կերեք.. բայց դե տենց էլ ստամոքսի հերն եք անիծելու


Տենց որ լիներ՝ ես հիմա չամադան էի, այլ ոչ թե էս սլացիկ տղեն  :Jpit: :

----------


## Սամվել

> Ես չաղ չեմ իիի՜  Իմ բոյի համեմատ նիհար եմ


Հա դե ես բան ասի... ուզում եմ ասեմ 55ը քիչա քիչ  :Smile:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Սաղ կյանքս ինչ-որ բան պարապել եմ : Մենակ 7 տարի՝ բասկետբոլ: Մի երկու տարի՝ լող: Երկու տարի՝ կեմպո: Տարիուկես՝ բոդիբիլդինգ: Էլի եսիմինչեր: Դրանց մի մասը՝ միաժամանակ: Հիմա ահավոր փոշմանում եմ, որ թողեցի:


Ես էլ  :Sad:  Վախտին սպորտի առումով լավ էի  :Sad:

----------


## Kita

> Ու դրանից հետո, իրիկունը, զարմանում ես չէ՞, որ ուտելու բան չեն տալիս


Չէ Ռեդուշ, մեր տունը պատրաստողը ես եմ, ուղղակի պատրաստելուց հետո հավեսս փախնում է ուտելու ու մինչ ուշքի եմ գալիս, ուտելիք չի լինում :LOL:  



> Իմ սյուբեկտիվ կարծիքով ամենագլխավորը դա նյարդերի հանգիստ վիճակն ա 
> Ես էլ երկու  տարի առաջ 46կգ էի՝որը իմ բոյի համեմատ կատաստրոֆիկ քիչ ա, ահագին ներվայն մարդ էի, հիմա ներվային վիճակներս անցել են 51 կգ եմ  Սննդակարգս ընդհանրապես չի փոխվել, ուտում եմ ինչպես միշտ գիշերը  ժամը 11-ի  կողմերը


Ահա :Cray:

----------


## Ahik

Քանի տարեկան ես? Եթե մինչև 22 ուրեմն դեռ հույս կա արագ զարգանալու: 
Հիմնական նյուանսը ոչթե պարապելնա այլ ուտելը, նույնիսկ առանց պարապելու, իսկ սպորտը ուղղակի ուժեղ կատալիզատորա  :Wink:  
Դա որպես գաղտնիք :Smile: 
Սպասում եմ մութ մնացած հարցերիտ :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Իմ սյուբեկտիվ կարծիքով ամենագլխավորը դա նյարդերի հանգիստ վիճակն ա 
> Ես էլ երկու  տարի առաջ 46կգ էի՝որը իմ բոյի համեմատ կատաստրոֆիկ քիչ ա, ահագին ներվայն մարդ էի, հիմա ներվային վիճակներս անցել են 51 կգ եմ  Սննդակարգս ընդհանրապես չի փոխվել, ուտում եմ ինչպես միշտ գիշերը  ժամը 11-ի  կողմերը


Ես էլ մոտ երկու տարի կլինի՝ 44 կգ եմ, որն էլ իմ բոյի համեմատ էլի կատաստրոֆիկ քիչ ա։  :Sad:  Իսկ ես միշտ էլ քիչ թե շատ ներվային եմ եղել  :Blush: , նախկինում՝ ավելի շատ, բայց էն ժամանակ նույն բոյն ունեի ու 60 կգ էի։  :Wink:  Էդ էլ իմ բոյի համեմատ մի քիչ շատ էր, մեր մեջ ասած, ու էն ժամանակ էլ երազում էի նիհարելու մասին։  :LOL:  Բայց էն ժամանակ ախորժակս գայլի ախորժակ էր, ամբողջ օրը բտվում էի, նույնիսկ ամեն ճաշից հետո անհամբեր սպասում էի, թե երբ ա հաջորդ ուտելու ժամը գալու, որ էլի ուտեմ։  :Nyam:   :Blush:   :LOL:  Բայց դե արանքներում էլ ձեռի հետ հա բտվում էի, էլի։ Հիշում եմ՝ եղբայրս ասում էր՝ լսի, քեզ երբ նայում եմ՝ ծամում ես։  :Shok:  Ու իրոք, եթե մի բան չծամեի (խոսքը ծամոնի մասին չի  :Jpit: ), մի տեսակ դիսկոմֆորտ էի զգում։  :LOL: 
Բայց, օրինակ, էդ համեմատաբար չաղ ժամանակ եթե մի երկու օր ինձ մի կերպ զսպում ու քիչ էի ուտում, միանգամից տարբերությունն զգում էի, նիհարում էի համապատասխանաբար։ Բայց մինչև չաղանալս էլի ահագին ժամանակ նիհար եմ եղել ու չեմ կարողացել չաղանալ... Ի դեպ, ասեմ, որ նույնիսկ մսակեր ժամանակ միս կերել եմ հազարից մեկ, էլի կերել եմ հիմնականում նույն բաները։ Համոզվել եմ, որ, համենայնդեպս, ինձ համար ուտելիքի քանակը մեծ դեր ունի. ուղղակի էն ժամանակ շատ էի ուտում, ավելի չաղ էի, իսկ հիմա քիչ եմ ուտում, դրա համար էլ նիհար եմ, ոչ թե որովհետև չչաղացնող բաներ եմ ուտում։ 




> Ուզում եք ախորժակ բացվի հլա փորձեք մի ժամ մաքուր օդին զբոսնել, տեսնեմ ախորժակը ոնց չի բացվի:  Երեկոյան ամեն օր հավեսով որ հաց ուտեք կչաղանաք: Շատ միս կերեք, պաղպաղակ, հացաբուլկեղեն, մակարոն վերմիշել:


Ինչքան վնասակար բան կար՝ թվարկեցիր։  :Jpit:  Չէ, նշածդ բաներով չաղանալու ցանկություն հաստատ չունեմ։ Իսկ այ ախորժակի գործոնը տեղին նշեցիր։ Ախորժակով մի քիչ կերածն ավելին արժե, քան առանց ախորժակի զոռով կերած ավելի մեծ քանակությունը։ Բազմիցս համոզվել եմ դրանում։ Միայն ախորժակով կերածն է «տեղ հասնում»։ 



> ԲԱՅՑ մարդու սորտ կա որ ինչ ուզում ես կեր ինչքան ուզում ես կեր չաղանալ չկա, մարդ էլ կա մի թեթև ուտումա ու կիլոները պատրաստ են:


Դե, ես հաստատ էդ չչաղացող սորտից չեմ, դրա համար էլ հույսս չեմ կորցնում։  :Jpit:

----------


## Katka

> էէէ, լավ էլի, տենց բան չկա: Մենակ մնումա ասեք, որ օդից հղիանում էլ են


Չէ դե տենց որ լիներ տղամարդկանց կարմիր գրքում կգրանցեին :LOL: 




> Ժող, մի հատ ռեցեպտ ասեք, ես էլ չաղանամ


Ռեժիմով սնվիր, մաքուր օդում շատ ժամանակ անց կացրու... :Smile:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

100 տոկոսով համոզված եմ , որ ֆիզիկական ծանրաբեռնվածությունը շատ մեծ կապ ունի: երբ նստակյաց կյանք ես վարում, օրգանիզմդ "քնած" վիճակում է, էներգիա չի ծախսում, ու արդեն իր հայեցողությամբ կուտակում է տարբեր տեղերում  :Smile: 

Հետո, մի հատ կարևոր խորհուրդ: Քիչ ուտելը և սոված դիետաներ պահելը շատ սխալ բան է: Պետք է պարտադիր երեք անգամ օրվա մեջ ուտել, գոնե երկու: Երբ քիչ ես ուտում, աղիների աշխատանքը խախտվում է, իսկ այդտեղից հազար հիվանդություն արդեն: Բացի դրանից, մարդու օրգանիզմն այնքան ճկուն մեխանիզմ է, որ շատ արագ սովորում է ու հարմարվում է իրավիճակին… Որ քիչ ես ուտում, օրգանիզմդ "կարծում է" թե ինչ-որ կրիտիկական վիճակ է, ու սկսում է կուտակել: Իսկ երբ հաճախ ես սնվում, արդեն կարողանում է ավելի ճիշտ կարգավորել, թե որքանը պետք է օգտագործի, որքան կուտակի: 

Օրինակ, սոված դիետա պահելուց սովորաբար շատ վատ ես քեզ զգում, գլուխդ կարող է ցավալ, որովհետև օրգանիզմը սկսում է քիչ ծախսել, կրճատում է մինչև նվազագույն բոլոր ֆունկցիաների, նաև ուղեղի վրա գնացող սնունդը, բայց պահում է այն պաշարները, որ ուզում ես վերացնել  :Smile: 
Դրա համար, պետք է կայուն ռեժիմով սնվել…

Սովի զգացումը շատ կարևոր բան է: Եթե օրվա մեջ սով ես զգում, անպայման պետք է ուտես:  Սովի զգացումը առողջ մարսողության նշան է:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Ես էլ եմ կարծում, որ սոված լինելու ժամանակ չուտելը՝ դա խելամտություն է…
Ու բերված օրինակներից կարելի եզրակացնել, որ մարդկանց օրգանիզմները շատ տարբեր են ու սնունդը յուրովի ա ընկալվում, մեկը նույն սնունդ ընդունելիս միանգամից չաղանում ա, մյուսը բոյ ա քաշում  :LOL: , մեկ ուրիշի օրգանիզմի համար հեչ պետքն է, ինչքան ուզում ես կեր  :Nyam: 

Քամիլայի նկատումը մոռացել էի... ժամանակ կար այնքան զբաղված էի ուտելու ժամանակ չունե՜ի, մի տեղից մյուս տեղն էի վազում, տուն մտնելիս էլ ուտելս արդեն չէր գալիս , քնելու մասին էի երազում /բայց ստիպողաբար ուտում էի, :  Մի տեղ լսել էմ, որ մարդու շատ կիլոգրամները խոսում են իր հիվանդությունների մասին : Այսինքն , եթե  անհասկանայի ձևով չաղանում ես, ուրեմն հաստատ ինչ որ պրոբլեմ կա  :Blush:

----------


## dvgray

> Ե Մի տեղ լսել էմ, որ մարդու շատ կիլոգրամները խոսում են իր հիվանդությունների մասին : Այսինքն , եթե  անհասկանայի ձևով չաղանում ես, ուրեմն հաստատ ինչ որ պրոբլեմ կա


Հիմնականում ն/հ/յութափոխանակության հետ կապված խնդիրներ են, որոնք առաջանում են լարված/նեռվային վիճակներից: Սա այն դեպքում, երբ օգտագործում եք հնարավորիս առողջարար սնունդ: իսկ ֆաստֆուդերի դեպում էն թույնը, որը նստած է նրանց մեջ, ում ասես որ աննեոռմալ /շեշտում եմ ՝ աննորմալ/ ձևի չի չաղացնի:

----------


## Ahik

Կարևորը ճիշտ ուտելնա, կրկնում եմ :Cool: 
Ռեցեպտ 1. Կաթով գերկուլես (ամեն առավոտ)
Ռեցեպտ 2. Գարեջրով թթվասեր (ժամը 4-ից 5-ը)

----------


## Kuk

Ինչի՞ եք ուզում չաղանաք է :Dntknw:

----------


## Ahik

> Ինչի՞ եք ուզում չաղանաք է


Տենց մի ասա, մարդիկ կան որ իսկապես դրա կարիքն ունեն

----------


## Kuk

> Տենց մի ասա, մարդիկ կան որ իսկապես դրա կարիքն ունեն


Այ ախպեր, մոտ 55 կիլո եմ, հեչ էլ կարիք չունեմ չաղանալու, էդ ինչքա՞ն պետքա նիհար լինեն, որ կարիք ունենան չաղանալու :Jpit:

----------


## Enigmatic

> Այ ախպեր, մոտ 55 կիլո եմ, հեչ էլ կարիք չունեմ չաղանալու, էդ ինչքա՞ն պետքա նիհար լինեն, որ կարիք ունենան չաղանալու


Արտ ինչքան էլ ասես ես քեզ պետքա չաղացնեմ միքիչ :Blush:   կնայես ինձ ու կուտես :Love:  :LOL:

----------


## Kuk

> Արտ ինչքան էլ ասես ես քեզ պետքա չաղացնեմ միքիչ  կնայես ինձ ու կուտես


Լի, էդ երևի միակ տարբերակն ա, որով կարամ չաղանամ, բայց մի հատ մինուս ունի. կարողա շաաատ չաղանամ, էլ սենց սիմպատիչնի չլինեմ :Jpit:

----------


## Enigmatic

> Լի, էդ երևի միակ տարբերակն ա, որով կարամ չաղանամ, բայց մի հատ մինուս ունի. կարողա շաաատ չաղանամ, էլ սենց սիմպատիչնի չլինեմ


Չէ ես ճիշտ ժամանակին կգնամ :Sad:

----------


## Apsara

2 նոր էջերը կարդացի ու մենակ մի բան հասկացա, որ չաղանալու համար պետքա ոչ թե սնունդը կարգավորել, կամ սպորտով զբաղվել, այլ պետքա չուզել չաղանալ, ինքդ քեզ համոզես որ դու շաաատ մարդկանց էրնեկ տված վիճակում ես, ու ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի, այսինքն չաղանանք հոգեբանորեն :LOL: 
Ես չաղ եմ, ուուուուուու ահավոր չաղ ինձ տեսնողները կարան ապացուցեն :LOL:

----------


## _DEATH_

Ժող շատ նիհար եմ: Խորհուրդ տվեք ի՞նչ անեմ մի երկու կիլո չաղանալու համար?

----------

Monk (12.10.2009)

----------


## Yeghoyan

խոհանոցից դուրս մի արի :Wink:  
պարապ մի նստի, հաց կեր :Xeloq:

----------


## Հարդ

Արա, էս թեմայի վերնագիրն էլ բացեց... :Hands Up: 

Ես էլ ունեմ էտ պրոբլեմը...

----------


## Elmo

> Ժող շատ նիհար եմ: Խորհուրդ տվեք ի՞նչ անեմ մի երկու կիլո չաղանալու համար?


Ձևն իմանաս ինձ էլ ասա: Որ պատին հենված երկար կանգնում եմ, հավաքարարները գալիս վերցնում են, որ ինձնով պոլերը մաքրեն: Հենց են իմանում պոլի փեդ եմ:
Էնքան նիհար եմ, որ ավտոբուսի մեջ մարդիկ ձեղից չեն բռնվում, ինձնից են բռնվում:

----------

Monk (12.10.2009), _DEATH_ (12.10.2009), Հայկօ (12.10.2009), Հարդ (12.10.2009)

----------


## Monk

Դեռ վերջնականապես չեմ հուսահատվել, բայց առայժմ ցավով պիտի խոստովանեմ, որ ոչ մի բան չի օգնում :Sad:

----------


## Ուլուանա

*Մոդերատորական։ Նորաբաց «Ինչպե՞ս չաղանալ» թեման միացվել է վաղուց գոյություն ունեցող նույնանուն թեմային։*

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ժող շատ նիհար եմ: Խորհուրդ տվեք ի՞նչ անեմ մի երկու կիլո չաղանալու համար?


Էէէէ, բա որ էտ հարցը պատասխան ունենար, ինչի նոր էի՞նք թնդացրել ողջ ակումբով մեկ:

Խոզի քթով աղջկա մասին ֆիլմը տեսե՞լ եք:
Խոզի քթով աղջիկը կախարդական անեծքից կարող է ազատվել միայն այն դեպքում երբ կգտնի մեկին, ով կցանկանա ամուսնանալ իր հետ:
Վերջը, երկար բարակ ֆիլմը չպատմեմ, վերջում պարզվում է որ կախարդանքից ազատվելու համար ամենևին էլ պետք չէ ամուսնանալ:
Հանուն կախարդանքից ազատվելու, աղջիկը համաձայնվում է ամուսնանալ առաջին պատահածի հետ, երբ հասնում է ամուսնության պահը, աղջիկը զարմանքով հայտնաբերում է, որ չի ցանկանցում ազատվել իր խոզի քթից, որ իրեն հավանում է հենց այդպիսին ինչպիսին կա և հենց այդ խոսքերը ասելուց անմիջապես հետո, հրաշքով ազատվում է կախարդանքից:

Հետևությունները թողնում եմ ձեզ: :Smile:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ձևն իմանաս ինձ էլ ասա: Որ պատին հենված երկար կանգնում եմ, հավաքարարները գալիս վերցնում են, որ ինձնով պոլերը մաքրեն: Հենց են իմանում պոլի փեդ եմ:
> Էնքան նիհար եմ, որ ավտոբուսի մեջ մարդիկ ձեղից չեն բռնվում, ինձնից են բռնվում:


Բա նիհա՞րը ինչ ասի, որ դու նիհար ես: :Smile:

----------


## _DEATH_

Ժող մի ժամանակ ֆորում էի ճարել էս թեմայով, մի քանի հարուր հատ պոստ կար, քանի ժամ նստած կարդում էի, բացել էր:
 Էտ թեման բացողը կորել էր, ուղիղ մի տարի քանի հոգով էտ թեմայում իրար տալիս էին:
Մեկը սկիզբը գրել էր. լիքը միս կեր ու գնա տրինաժոռ: Էն մյուսն էլ բա չէ, տղուն մուսկուլ պետք չի, իրան քաշ ա պետք  :Jpit:  լսի քեզ ինչ եմ ասում ինչքան կարաս շատ կեր շիլա օրինակ, պիվա խմի գիշերը անպայման, ուտելուց հետո անշառժ մնա, ավելի լավ ա պառկի: Հետո էն մյուսը   հլը ստոպ, տենց ճարպերն ա մենակ շատանալու  :LOL: 
Հետո վերջապես թեման բացողը հայտնվել էր ու ինքն էլ խճճվել թե իրար ինչ ա պետք:  :LOL: 

Հիմա իմ պռոբլեմը էն ա, որ բոյս 1,80, քաշս 56  :Sad: 
Ինչքան ուտում եմ ոչ մի փոփոխություն: Մնում ա գիշերը ուտելը փորձեմ, էն էլ դաժե ասում են ժամը 7-ից հետո ուտելը վնաս ա:
Ուրիշ ինչ արդյունավետ մեթոդներ կան?

----------


## Monk

> Էէէէ, բա որ էտ հարցը պատասխան ունենար, ինչի նոր էի՞նք թնդացրել ողջ ակումբով մեկ:
> 
> Խոզի քթով աղջկա մասին ֆիլմը տեսե՞լ եք:
> Խոզի քթով աղջիկը կախարդական անեծքից կարող է ազատվել միայն այն դեպքում երբ կգտնի մեկին, ով կցանկանա ամուսնանալ իր հետ:
> Վերջը, երկար բարակ ֆիլմը չպատմեմ, վերջում պարզվում է որ կախարդանքից ազատվելու համար ամենևին էլ պետք չէ ամուսնանալ:
> Հանուն կախարդանքից ազատվելու, աղջիկը համաձայնվում է ամուսնանալ առաջին պատահածի հետ, երբ հասնում է ամուսնության պահը, աղջիկը զարմանքով հայտնաբերում է, որ չի ցանկանցում ազատվել իր խոզի քթից, որ իրեն հավանում է հենց այդպիսին ինչպիսին կա և հենց այդ խոսքերը ասելուց անմիջապես հետո, հրաշքով ազատվում է կախարդանքից:
> 
> Հետևությունները թողնում եմ ձեզ:


Չամիչ ջան, հեշտ է ասելը: Հայելու մեջ նայելուց փուստ եմ տալիս :Sad:  Սպեցզակազով եմ շոր-մոր գնում, քանի որ նիհար լինելը վատ է, բայց ավելի վատ բոյով նիհար լինելը :Sad:

----------


## Yeghoyan

Միս ուտելով չեն չաղանում  :Wink:  

ժաղ ջան նայած օրգանիզմ, նայած ինչ ռեժիմով եք ապրում, նայած ինչ սնունդ եք ընդունում, ամեն ինչն էլ կապ ունի, պիտի ճիշտ ու ժամանակին սնունդն ընդունեք :Wink:

----------

Rammstein (12.10.2009)

----------


## _DEATH_

> Միս ուտելով չեն չաղանում


Չէ միսը չաղանալու համար չի, մկանները ծանրացնելու համար:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Հիմա իմ պռոբլեմը էն ա, որ բոյս 1,80, քաշս 56 
> Ինչքան ուտում եմ ոչ մի փոփոխություն: Մնում ա գիշերը ուտելը փորձեմ, էն էլ դաժե ասում են ժամը 7-ից հետո ուտելը վնաս ա:
> Ուրիշ ինչ արդյունավետ մեթոդներ կան?


Էս թեմայի առաջին էջերը կարդա, որոշ խորհուրդներ տվել են մարդիկ, գուցե պետք գան։  :Wink:

----------

_DEATH_ (12.10.2009)

----------


## Dayana

> Հիմա իմ պռոբլեմը էն ա, որ բոյս 1,80, քաշս 56 
> Ինչքան ուտում եմ ոչ մի փոփոխություն: Մնում ա գիշերը ուտելը փորձեմ, էն էլ դաժե ասում են ժամը 7-ից հետո ուտելը վնաս ա:
> Ուրիշ ինչ արդյունավետ մեթոդներ կան?


Դու ինձ բոյովանալու ձևն ասա, ես քեզ չաղանալու  :Jpit:  
Իրականում պետք չի կենտրոնանալ չաղանալ-նիհարելու վրա, ու եթե դու քեզ այդ քաշով վատ չես զգում, մնա հենց էդպես: Լավ է զբաղվի սպորտով, դա համ մկաններդ կզարգացնի, ինչը քաշի ավելացման եղանակ է, համ էլ ախորժակ կունենաս ու կսկսես շատ ուտել, հետևաբար նաև չաղանալ: Հա, ու ամենակարևոր պայմանը, ոչ մի անհանգստություն, ոչ մի սթրես, շատ ժպտա կամ ավելի շուտ ծիծաղի, էս կատակ չի, իսկապես օգնում ա:  :Smile:

----------


## _Հրաչ_

Այ մարդ, ինչի՞ եք բողոքում: Օրինակ իմ բոյն օգնում ա, որ հասարակական տրանսպորտում շատ չծռվեմ, քաշս էլ, որ 3 հոգով հարմար տեղավորվեմ 2 հոգանոց նստատեղին:  :Wink:   :LOL: 
     Ամեն ինչ հարաբերական ա: 
     Թեմայի հետ կապված` ասեմ, լսել եմ (կարելի ա ասել, տեսել էլ եմ), որ Կոլան էլ ա չաղացնում:

----------

Շինարար (12.10.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Այ մարդ, ինչի՞ եք բողոքում: Օրինակ իմ բոյն օգնում ա, որ հասարակական տրանսպորտում շատ չծռվեմ, քաշս էլ, որ 3 հոգով հարմար տեղավորվեմ 2 հոգանոց նստատեղին:  
>      Ամեն ինչ հարաբերական ա: 
>      Թեմայի հետ կապված` ասեմ, լսել եմ (կարելի ա ասել, տեսել էլ եմ), որ Կոլան էլ ա չաղացնում:


Ժողովուրդ, առաջարկում եմ չաղանալն ինքնանպատակ չդարձնել ու չմոռանալ, որ թեման, վերջիվերջո, գտնվում է «Առողջ ապրելակերպ» բաժնում, իսկ կոլան, մեղմ ասած, առողջ ապրելակեպում տեղ չունի։  :Bad:

----------

Surveyr (13.10.2009)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ժողովուրդ, առաջարկում եմ չաղանալն ինքնանպատակ չդարձնել ու չմոռանալ, որ թեման, վերջիվերջո, գտնվում է «Առողջ ապրելակերպ» բաժնում, իսկ կոլան, մեղմ ասած, առողջ ապրելակեպում տեղ չունի։


Իսկ չաղանալը առողջ ապրելակերպում տեղ ունի՞:

----------


## Գուգօ

> Թեմայի հետ կապված` ասեմ, լսել եմ (կարելի ա ասել, տեսել էլ եմ), որ Կոլան էլ ա չաղացնում:


կոլան մենակ ստամոքսի հերնա անիծում :Sad:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Իսկ չաղանալը առողջ ապրելակերպում տեղ ունի՞:


Եթե չաղանալ ասելով՝ հասկանում ենք վերականգնել նորմալ քաշը, ապա այո, իսկ եթե նորմայից ավել քաշ ձեռք բերել՝ ապա, բնականաբար, չունի։ Բայց դեռ չեմ տեսել էնպիսի մարդ, որը նորմալ քաշ ունի, բայց ուզում է ճարպակալած չաղ դառնալ։ Կարծում եմ՝ պարզ է, որ տվյալ դեպքում խոսքը հենց նորմալ քաշ ձեռք բերելու մասին է, ոչ թե ավելորդ քաշի։

----------

Շինարար (12.10.2009)

----------


## Lyonik

Եթե ամեն օր, առավոտյան,սոված փորներիդ մեկ կամ երկու բանան ուտեք,մի ամիս հետո հաստատ կզգաք փոփոխությունը :Hands Up:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Եթե ամեն օր, առավոտյան,սոված փորներիդ մեկ կամ երկու բանան ուտեք,մի ամիս հետո հաստատ կզգաք փոփոխությունը


Արդեն երկու տարի է՝ ամեն օր առավոտյան սոված փորիս մի հատ բանան ուտում եմ, բայց ոչ մի փոփոխություն չեմ նկատել։  :Sad:  Աչքիս՝ երկու հատ ա պետք ուտել։  :Jpit:  Վերջերս սկսել եմ երկու հատ ուտել օրական, տեսնենք՝ ինչ դուրս կգա...  :Think:

----------


## Dayana

> Եթե ամեն օր, առավոտյան,սոված փորներիդ մեկ կամ երկու բանան ուտեք,մի ամիս հետո հաստատ կզգաք փոփոխությունը


Կներեք, բայց վերջին մի քանի ամիսը ձեր ասածով էի շարժվում ու ոչ միայն չէի չաղանում, այլ միայն նիհարում էի: Իրականում թե չաղանալու, թե նիհարելու համար պետք է հանգիստ լինել, անընդհատ վազվելը բերում է նյութափոխանակության խանգարման, ու քաշի փոփոխության: Ինձանից ընդհամենը 10 օր պահանջվեց, որպեսզի թե քաշս ավելանա, թե տեսքս ավելի առողջ դառնա: Դրա միակ լուծումը հանգիստն էր:

----------


## _Հրաչ_

Գուգ ջան, գիտեմ, զարմանում եմ, բայց փաստը մնում ա փաստ :Mda:

----------


## Poqrik_Arev

Երեխեք, ՄԵՂՐ կերեք  :Smile:  Ամեն առավոտ սոված փորին մի ճաշի գդալ մեղր, համ հիշողություննա լավացնում, համ ուղեղը օրվա ընթացքում լավ է աշխատում, համ էլ կչաղանաք  :Wink:

----------


## Շինարար

Ես էլ ժամանակին շատ էի անհանգստանում, որ նիհար եմ, հետո իմ ընկեր բժիշկներից մեկին հարցրեցի, թե ինչից է, որ ուտում, ուտում, ուտում եմ ու չեմ չաղանում, իձ ստիպելով անաստված դոզաներով սնունդ էի ընդունում, ընկերս էլ ասաց, որ գաղտնիքը նրանում է, որ ես առողջ օրգանիզմ ունեմ, և օրգանիզմս կարողանում եմ մարսել ամբողջ կերածս, վերցնել իրեն ինչքան պետք է, մնացածն էլ գիտեք, դուրս թողնել: Բայց որ այդպես շարունակեմ կամքիս հակառակ ուտել, օրգանիզմս շարքից դուրս կգա, ու ես լսեցի իրեն, դա մի յոթ տարի առաջ էր, այն ժամանակվանից ի վեր քաշս ըստ էության չի փոխվել՝ վաթսուն կգ, ինձ լավ եմ զգում, թեթև, էլ չաղանալու մասին էլ չեմ մտածում, եթե տվյալ քաշում առաողջական խնդիրներ չունես, քեզ լավ ես զգում, պետք չի չաղանալ կամ նիհարել:

----------


## _DEATH_

> Դու ինձ բոյովանալու ձևն ասա, ես քեզ չաղանալու  
> Իրականում պետք չի կենտրոնանալ չաղանալ-նիհարելու վրա, ու եթե դու քեզ այդ քաշով վատ չես զգում, մնա հենց էդպես: Լավ է զբաղվի սպորտով, դա համ մկաններդ կզարգացնի, ինչը քաշի ավելացման եղանակ է, համ էլ ախորժակ կունենաս ու կսկսես շատ ուտել, հետևաբար նաև չաղանալ: Հա, ու ամենակարևոր պայմանը, ոչ մի անհանգստություն, ոչ մի սթրես, շատ ժպտա կամ ավելի շուտ ծիծաղի, էս կատակ չի, իսկապես օգնում ա:


Վատ զգալը վատ չեմ զգում: Չնայած օրինակ մի օր դուրսը շատ ցուրտ էր, ատամներս էի կտկտացնում, կողքս լավ չաղոտ մեկը նստած էր, հեչ պետքը չէր, զարմացել էր որ մրսում եմ:  :LOL:  Ու ընդհանրապես շատ քիչ ա քաշս բոյիս համեմատ:
Ամբողջ օրը ժպտում, ծիծաղում եմ  :LOL:  բայց անհանգստություն կա, նենց խնդիր ունեմ, որ լուծում չեմ գտնում:  :Sad:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ ջան, հեշտ է ասելը: Հայելու մեջ նայելուց փուստ եմ տալիս Սպեցզակազով եմ շոր-մոր գնում, քանի որ նիհար լինելը վատ է,


Բա հենց դրանում է գաղտնիքը, հենց չնեղվացիր նիհարությունից,քեզ ընդունեցիր այնպիսին ինչպիսին կաս, պրոբլեմը հաղթահարված է: Դե սա էլ է աշխատանք պահանջվում, հնարավոր չէ մի օր արթնանալ և հավանել քեզ այնպիսին ինչպիսին որ կաս:

----------


## Interdenominational

Կեսգիշերային հրաշալի թեմա է - ինչպե՞ս չաղանալ վաղը: Եվ այդպես ամեն օր  :Smile:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ես էլ ժամանակին շատ էի անհանգստանում, որ նիհար եմ, հետո իմ ընկեր բժիշկներից մեկին հարցրեցի, թե ինչից է, որ ուտում, ուտում, ուտում եմ ու չեմ չաղանում, իձ ստիպելով անաստված դոզաներով սնունդ էի ընդունում, ընկերս էլ ասաց, որ *գաղտնիքը նրանում է, որ ես առողջ օրգանիզմ ունեմ, և օրգանիզմս կարողանում եմ մարսել ամբողջ կերածս, վերցնել իրեն ինչքան պետք է, մնացածն էլ գիտեք, դուրս թողնել:* Բայց որ այդպես շարունակեմ կամքիս հակառակ ուտել, օրգանիզմս շարքից դուրս կգա, ու ես լսեցի իրեն, դա մի յոթ տարի առաջ էր, այն ժամանակվանից ի վեր քաշս ըստ էության չի փոխվել՝ վաթսուն կգ, ինձ լավ եմ զգում, թեթև, էլ չաղանալու մասին էլ չեմ մտածում, եթե տվյալ քաշում առաողջական խնդիրներ չունես, քեզ լավ ես զգում, պետք չի չաղանալ կամ նիհարել:


Ուր դուրս թողնել? Կամ սննդի դոզան որն է? :Shok:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Վատ զգալը վատ չեմ զգում: Չնայած օրինակ մի օր դուրսը շատ ցուրտ էր, ատամներս էի կտկտացնում, կողքս լավ չաղոտ մեկը նստած էր, հեչ պետքը չէր, զարմացել էր որ մրսում եմ: Ու ընդհանրապես շատ քիչ ա քաշս բոյիս համեմատ:
> Ամբողջ օրը ժպտում, ծիծաղում եմ բայց անհանգստություն կա, նենց խնդիր ունեմ, որ լուծում չեմ գտնում:


Ես մի ծանոթ ունեի, ով սարսափելի նիհար էր, շորերը հագից ընկնում էին, ոսկորնեն էլ ցցվում էին:
Ֆիտնես ակումբում սկսեց ուժային վարժություններով զբաղվել` իհարկե հետևելով հատուկ սննդակագի:  Բավականին կարճ ժամանակում, աչքի առաջ էնպես կերպարանափոխվեց, որ արդյունքը պարզապես ապշեցնող էր: Շնորհիվ ուժային վարժությունների 20 կիլո քաշ ավելացրեց, ձեռք բերեց ամուր ու թիկնեղ կառուցվածք:

----------

Հայկօ (12.10.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ես էլ ժամանակին շատ էի անհանգստանում, որ նիհար եմ, հետո իմ ընկեր բժիշկներից մեկին հարցրեցի, թե ինչից է, որ ուտում, ուտում, ուտում եմ ու չեմ չաղանում, իձ ստիպելով անաստված դոզաներով սնունդ էի ընդունում, ընկերս էլ ասաց, որ գաղտնիքը նրանում է, որ ես առողջ օրգանիզմ ունեմ, և օրգանիզմս կարողանում եմ մարսել ամբողջ կերածս, վերցնել իրեն ինչքան պետք է, մնացածն էլ գիտեք, դուրս թողնել: Բայց որ այդպես շարունակեմ կամքիս հակառակ ուտել, օրգանիզմս շարքից դուրս կգա, ու ես լսեցի իրեն, դա մի յոթ տարի առաջ էր, այն ժամանակվանից ի վեր քաշս ըստ էության չի փոխվել՝ վաթսուն կգ, ինձ լավ եմ զգում, թեթև, էլ չաղանալու մասին էլ չեմ մտածում, եթե տվյալ քաշում առաողջական խնդիրներ չունես, քեզ լավ ես զգում, պետք չի չաղանալ կամ նիհարել:


Լավ զգալը մի քիչ հարաբերական հասկացություն է։ Փորձեմ կոնկրետ օրինակներ բերել ինձ հետ կապված. ավելի մրսկան եմ դարձել, կոնքերս մի թեթև խփում եմ մի տեղ, ցավից մեռնում եմ,  :Black Eye:   :LOL:  զուտ գեղեցկության առումով մարմինս ավելի ոսկրոտ է, քան պետք է, դեմքս էլ նիհարությունից, մեղմ ասած, չի շահում, իմ չափսի հագուստ գտնելը հաճախ խնդիրներ է առաջացնում, հատկապես ԱՄՆ–ում, որտեղ խանութներում երբեմն բացակայում S չափսի հագուստը։ Էս պահին էսքանը հիշեցի, բայց երևի էլի կան։

----------


## Շինարար

> Ուր դուրս թողնել? Կամ սննդի դոզան որն է?


Օրգանիզմից դուրս թողնել, չգիտե՞ս, թե դա ոնց է լինում, մարսել:

Սննդի դոզայի մասին էլ ասեմ, որ քանի որ այստեղ գրական-քննադատական բանավեճ չի, դրա համար չեմ ձգտել ճշգրիտ բառերով արտահայտել միտքս, ամբողջ ասածս այն է, որ չափից դուրս շատ էի ուտում…




> Լավ զգալը մի քիչ հարաբերական հասկացություն է։ Փորձեմ կոնկրետ օրինակներ բերել ինձ հետ կապված. ավելի մրսկան եմ դարձել, կոնքերս մի թեթև խփում եմ մի տեղ, ցավից մեռնում եմ,   զուտ գեղեցկության առումով մարմինս ավելի ոսկրոտ է, քան պետք է, դեմքս էլ նիհարությունից, մեղմ ասած, չի շահում, իմ չափսի հագուստ գտնելը հաճախ խնդիրներ է առաջացնում, հատկապես ԱՄՆ–ում, որտեղ խանութներում երբեմն բացակայում S չափսի հագուստը։ Էս պահին էսքանը հիշեցի, բայց երևի էլի կան։


Հագուստ պահը մի կողմ, որովհետև խոսքս ֆիզիկապես լավ զգալու մասինէր, բայց եթե մրսկան ես կամ ցավեր ես ունենում  :Think: , բայց ես օրինակ մրսկան չեմ, ամեն դեպքում ճարպերի շնորհիվ տաքանալն էլ մի բան չի: 
Այստեղ հանգստի մասին էլ խոսք գնաց, հանգիստն էլ է հարաբերական լինում, կարող ես ամբողջ օրը նստել տանը, իբր անգստանալ, բայց հանգիստ չլինել, որովհետև հոգիդ անհանգիստ լինի, մարդ կա, Կորեայում սով է, ինքը տանջվում է, Իրաքում պատերազմ է, ինքը տանջում է, ու դա էլ ազդում է իր քաշի վրա:
Ասեմ, որ դա կարող է և չաղացնել և նիհարացնել, գիտեմ մարդիկ, որ ներվային ապրումներից չաղանում են ու հակառակը, մարդիկ, որ նիհարում են…
Ուլուանա ջան, արդեն հասուն տարիքում ինձ թվում ա, որ դու կզգաս, որ դու, որ երիտասարդ ժամանակ  նիհար ես եղել, առողջության առումով ավելի ես շահել, քան նրանք, ովքեր չաղ են եղել…Մարդիկ փող են ծախսում, որ քո քաշը ձեռք բերեն, դու էլ մտածում ես, թե նիհար եմ :Smile:

----------


## Երկնային

_Սուտ ա ամեն ինչ: Մարդու օրգանիզմից ա…
Օրինակ իմ վրա ոչ մի բան չի ազդում, էլ քաղցրավենիք ուտել, էլ գիշերվա ժամը երեքին սովածանալ ուտել, էլ կիլոներով պաղպաղակ, շոկալադ ու տենց… ձևի համար մի գրամ չեմ չաղանում  համ էլ ես ինձ սենց եմ դուր գալիս_

----------

Շինարար (12.10.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Բա նիհա՞րը ինչ ասի, որ դու նիհար ես:


Հա, ես կատակ էի անում: Էդքան էլ նիհար չեմ:
Բայց մարդ կա էնքան նիհար ա, որ խոտերի մեջ պառկում ա, այգեպանը գալիս ա, որ միացնի խողովակից ու ծաղիկները իրանով ջրի: Հենց ա իմանում շլանգ ա: ՄԻ հատ հարևան ունեինք, էնքան նիհար էր, որ լողանալուց տռապով գնաց, կորավ: Բանակում մի հատ զինվոր կար, էնքան նիհար էր, որ իրանով թնադանոթի փողն էինք մաքրում: Տրյապկեն փաթաթում էինք գլխին ու մաքրում էինք թնդանոթի փողը:
Մի հատ էլ նիհար սրինգահար կար: Էնքան նիհար էր, որ սիրնգ նվագելուց չէիր կարա որոշեիր որտեղ ա վերջանում սրինը, ու որտեղա ա սկսում էդ տղեն:
Մեկին էլ գիտեի շատ նիհար, որ դրոշակը ձեքը քայլում էի, ով տենում էի խաչակնքվում էր: ոնց որ դրոշակը իրա ձողով ինքն իրան գնար:

----------

Surveyr (13.10.2009), _DEATH_ (13.10.2009), Հայկօ (12.10.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Հագուստ պահը մի կողմ, որովհետև խոսքս ֆիզիկապես լավ զգալու մասինէր, բայց եթե մրսկան ես կամ ցավեր ես ունենում


Ցավեր չեմ ունենում, ու, ճիշտն ասած, լավ չեմ էլ պատկերացնում, թե զուտ նիհարության պատճառով ինչ ցավեր կարող են առաջանալ։  :Think:  Էդ քո ասածը երևի հիվանդությունից հյուծված–նիհարածներին է վերաբերում։ Ես նրանցից չեմ, ինչքան գիտեմ։  :Jpit: 



> Ասեմ, որ դա կարող է և չաղացնել և նիհարացնել, գիտեմ մարդիկ, որ ներվային ապրումներից չաղանում են ու հակառակը, մարդիկ, որ նիհարում են…


Հա, ես մի ժամանակ ներվային ապրումներից չաղանում էի, բայց էդ ժամանակներն անցել–գնացել են՝ պատանեկությանս ձեռքը բռնած։  :LOL:  Հիմա դրա հակառակն եմ. ես էլ ահավոր շատ եմ անհանգստանում, հուզվում ամեն ստից բանից, ու նման դեպքերում ախորժակս էլ ա, որպես կանոն, հօդս ցնդում։ Դե, էլ ի՞նչ չաղանալ էդքանից հետո։  :Sad: 



> Ուլուանա ջան, արդեն հասուն տարիքում ինձ թվում ա, որ դու կզգաս, որ դու, որ երիտասարդ ժամանակ  նիհար ես եղել, առողջության առումով ավելի ես շահել, քան նրանք, ովքեր չաղ են եղել…Մարդիկ փող են ծախսում, որ քո քաշը ձեռք բերեն, դու էլ մտածում ես, թե նիհար եմ


Հա, վերջերս նիհարությանս համար բժշկի էի գնացել, բժիշկն էլ նույնն ասեց։ Ասում ա՝ մի հատ շուրջդ նայի, կուզենայի՞ր էս ամերիկացիների պես չաղ լինեիր, իրանք երազում են քո քաշի լինել, իսկ դու ուզում ես չաղանալ։  :Jpit:  



> _Սուտ ա ամեն ինչ: Մարդու օրգանիզմից ա…
> Օրինակ իմ վրա ոչ մի բան չի ազդում, էլ քաղցրավենիք ուտել, էլ գիշերվա ժամը երեքին սովածանալ ուտել, էլ կիլոներով պաղպաղակ, շոկալադ ու տենց… ձևի համար մի գրամ չեմ չաղանում  համ էլ ես ինձ սենց եմ դուր գալիս_


Արուս, ախր դու նորմայից նիհար չես, իմ կարծիքով։ Չնայած քեզ մենակ նկարներով եմ տեսել, բայց ինձ հեչ էլ նիհար չես թվացել ոչ մի նկարում էլ։  :Tongue:  Նենց որ էդ առումով ինքդ քեզ դուր չգալու պատճառ պիտի որ իրոք չունենաս։  :Smile:

----------

Երկնային (12.10.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

Ֆիզիկական կանոնավոր ծանրաբեռնվածությունը (սպորտային դահլիճ, ուժային վարժություններ՝ աստիճանաբար ավելացող քաշերով, մարզիչի հսկողության տակ) միակ բանն էր, որ ինձ օգնեց գոնե մի քիչ լցվել  :Smile: : Մնացած ոչ մի բան բացարձակապես չի օգնում. ո՛չ հանգիստը, ո՛չ տարբեր սննդակարգերը, ո՛չ մի ուրիշ բան: Օրգանիզմս այնպիսին է, որ ճարպ բնավ չեմ հավաքում՝ ոչ մի գրամ, այնպես որ՝ «չաղանալու» միակ միջոցը մնում է մկանային մասսա հավաքելը: Իսկ դրա համար ծանրաձողից ու սպիտակուցային սննդից լավ միջոց չկա  :Jpit: :

Ի դեպ՝ մկանային մասսա էլ էի մի տեսակ «տարօրինակ» կերպով հավաքում: Ես կարող էի լցվել հինգ կիլոյով, հետս մարզվող ընկերս՝ տասը կիլոյով, բայց երկուսիս բարձրացրած քաշերն էլ հավասարապես ավելանային: Իմ ՕԳԳ-ն բարձր է  :Jpit: :

----------

Ուլուանա (12.10.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ֆիզիկական կանոնավոր ծանրաբեռնվածությունը (սպորտային դահլիճ, ուժային վարժություններ՝ աստիճանաբար ավելացող քաշերով, մարզիչի հսկողության տակ) միակ բանն էր, որ ինձ օգնեց գոնե մի քիչ լցվել : Մնացած ոչ մի բան բացարձակապես չի օգնում. ո՛չ հանգիստը, ո՛չ տարբեր սննդակարգերը, ո՛չ մի ուրիշ բան: Օրգանիզմս այնպիսին է, որ ճարպ բնավ չեմ հավաքում՝ ոչ մի գրամ, այնպես որ՝ «չաղանալու» միակ միջոցը մնում է մկանային մասսա հավաքելը: Իսկ դրա համար ծանրաձողից ու սպիտակուցային սննդից լավ միջոց չկա :


Ես ինչքան հասկացա, էդ ֆիզիկական կանոնավոր ծանրաբեռնվածությունը կարծես միակ օբյեկտիվ միջոցն է, որը բոլորի դեպքում է գործում, իսկ մնացած միջոցները կախված են կոնկրետ օրգանիզմից։

----------


## ministr

> Երեխեք, ՄԵՂՐ կերեք  Ամեն առավոտ սոված փորին մի ճաշի գդալ մեղր, համ հիշողություննա լավացնում, համ ուղեղը օրվա ընթացքում լավ է աշխատում, համ էլ կչաղանաք


Առավոտվա կերածը էդ երբվանիցա չաղացնում?  :Shok:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ֆիզիկական կանոնավոր ծանրաբեռնվածությունը (սպորտային դահլիճ, ուժային վարժություններ՝ աստիճանաբար ավելացող քաշերով, մարզիչի հսկողության տակ) միակ բանն էր, որ ինձ օգնեց գոնե մի քիչ լցվել : Մնացած ոչ մի բան բացարձակապես չի օգնում. ո՛չ հանգիստը, ո՛չ տարբեր սննդակարգերը, ո՛չ մի ուրիշ բան: Օրգանիզմս այնպիսին է, որ ճարպ բնավ չեմ հավաքում՝ ոչ մի գրամ, այնպես որ՝ «չաղանալու» միակ միջոցը մնում է մկանային մասսա հավաքելը: Իսկ դրա համար ծանրաձողից ու սպիտակուցային սննդից լավ միջոց չկա :


Բայց կարող է այդ տարբերակը միայն տղաների դեպքում է կիրառելի: Ուժային ծանրաբեռնվածությունը կնոջ օրգանիզմի հորմոնալ խախտման պատճառ չի՞ կարող հանդիսանալ:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Բայց կարող է այդ տարբերակը միայն տղաների դեպքում է կիրառելի: Ուժային ծանրաբեռնվածությունը կնոջ օրգանիզմի հորմոնալ խախտման պատճառ չի՞ կարող հանդիսանալ:


Չեմ կարծում, թե ֆիզիկական ծանրաբեռնվածություն ասելով պետք է հասկանալ, ասենք, ծանրաձող բարձրացնել կամ էդ կարգի բաներ։ Խոսքը կանոնավոր կերպով մարզվելու ու ընդհանրապես ֆիզիկապես ակտիվ լինելու մասին է։  :Smile:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չեմ կարծում, թե ֆիզիկական ծանրաբեռնվածություն ասելով պետք է հասկանալ, ասենք, ծանրաձող բարձրացնել կամ էդ կարգի բաներ։ Խոսքը կանոնավոր կերպով մարզվելու ու ընդհանրապես ֆիզիկապես ակտիվ լինելու մասին է։


հենց էտ կարգի բաներ`էլ պետք է հասկանանք, իհարեկ ոչ ծանրաձող, բայց տրինաժորներ:
Իսկ քաշ հավաքել ցանկացող  տղաները, հիմնականում  հենց ծանրաձողով են  մարզվում:

----------


## _DEATH_

> Առավոտվա կերածը էդ երբվանիցա չաղացնում?


Առավոտ եթե չայի կամ կոֆեի մեջ շաքարը շատ ես լցնում քաշ չես կորցնում, թե չէ քո ծախսած էներգիան որտեղից պտի գա էտ ժամին: Ինձ տենց են բացատրել:

----------


## comet

Իմ ծանորթերից մեկը վերջին մի տարում  երևի մի 10 կգ քաշ է ավելացրել: Պարզվեց, որ ամբողջ օրվա ընթացքում նորմալ ուտելու համար ժամանակ չի գտնում, ուտում է էն էլ ոնց է ուտում գիշերը, քնելուց առաջ:

----------


## Kuk

> Իմ ծանորթերից մեկը վերջին մի տարում  երևի մի 10 կգ քաշ է ավելացրել: Պարզվեց, որ ամբողջ օրվա ընթացքում նորմալ ուտելու համար ժամանակ չի գտնում, ուտում է էն էլ ոնց է ուտում գիշերը, քնելուց առաջ:


Գիշերվա ժամը 12-ից հետո առնվազն երկու անգամ ուտում եմ, կարգին. օրինակ երեկ 12-ին երեք հատ կոտլետ եմ կերել, ժամը 3:40 էլ մի մեծ գլուխ քյուֆթա: Ամեն օր սենց ա, ընդհանուր առմամբ օրվա մեջ 5 անգամ ուտում եմ, բայց քաշս 60 կիլոից չի ավելանում, ամենաշատը 60 եմ եղել:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Գիշերվա ժամը 12-ից հետո առնվազն երկու անգամ ուտում եմ, կարգին. օրինակ երեկ 12-ին երեք հատ կոտլետ եմ կերել, ժամը 3:40 էլ մի մեծ գլուխ քյուֆթա: Ամեն օր սենց ա, ընդհանուր առմամբ օրվա մեջ 5 անգամ ուտում եմ, բայց քաշս 60 կիլոից չի ավելանում, ամենաշատը 60 եմ եղել:


Այ ուտող-կորցնող  :Angry2:

----------

comet (13.10.2009)

----------


## Annushka

երեխեք, էս թեման կարդում եմ ու հիշում անխելք մարդու հեքիաթը..  :Smile:  էն որ գայլը սոված ֆռֆռում ա, ու ինչ անում ա, չի կշտանում, ու աստված ասում ա մի հատ անխելք մարդ գտի կեր ու կկշտանաս :Smile:  հիմա նայեք, դուք դուրս եք գալիս քաղաք, ու պոժալուստա, ինչքան ուզես անխելք մարդ.. մեկին բռնում եք, խորովում եք, և սկսում եք չաղանալ :LOL: : Իսկ եթե լուրջ, ես զարամանում եմ, թե մարդ ոնց կարողա ուզենա չաղանալ: Ես ոչ ուզում եմ չաղանամ, ոչ նիհարեմ, բայց ուր նայում ես, տառապում են նիհարելու  հիվանդությամբ, ու համարյա թե արդյունքի չեն հասնում: դուք էլ հակառակը  :Smile:  Բայց մյուս կողմից էլ ճիշտ եք.. ահավոր նիհարն էլ սիրուն չի նայվում:
Ես օրինակ, շատ նիհարներին խորհուրդ կտայի նախ ստուգվել, դիմել բժշի: կան չէ հիվանդություններ, որոնցից նիհարում են... պետք չի խուսափել ստուգումից... որովհետև կարողա պարզվի, որ մի ստից բանից քաշ չեք կարողանում հավաքել.. ասենք ճիճու ունեք, լօլ: Բայց լրջորեն պետք ա ստուգվեք, նոր ուտելով փորձեք... հետո կա նաև գեն, ժառանգականություն ասվածը..... ու կան ընտանիքներ, որտեղ դա ցեղական ա, ու այդտեղ համարյա թե ոչինչ չի օգնում.. մնում ա համակերպվեք, որ դա ֆիզիոլոգիա ա, ու վերջ:  :Smile:  Մի մտացեք այդքան դրա մասին, հիմա աստված էլ ձեզ տենց ա ստեղծել: :Wink:  ինձ խփել չկա :Tongue:

----------

*e}|{uka* (13.10.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> երեխեք, էս թեման կարդում եմ ու հիշում անխելք մարդու հեքիաթը..  էն որ գայլը սոված ֆռֆռում ա, ու ինչ անում ա, չի կշտանում, ու աստված ասում ա մի հատ անխելք մարդ գտի կեր ու կկշտանաս հիմա նայեք, դուք դուրս եք գալիս քաղաք, ու պոժալուստա, ինչքան ուզես անխելք մարդ.. մեկին բռնում եք, խորովում եք, և սկսում եք չաղանալ Իսկ եթե լուրջ, ես զարամանում եմ, թե մարդ ոնց կարողա ուզենա չաղանալ: Ես ոչ ուզում եմ չաղանամ, ոչ նիհարեմ, բայց ուր նայում ես, տառապում են նիհարելու  հիվանդությամբ, ու համարյա թե արդյունքի չեն հասնում: դուք էլ հակառակը  Բայց մյուս կողմից էլ ճիշտ եք.. ահավոր նիհարն էլ սիրուն չի նայվում:
> Ես օրինակ, շատ նիհարներին խորհուրդ կտայի նախ ստուգվել, դիմել բժշի: կան չէ հիվանդություններ, որոնցից նիհարում են... պետք չի խուսափել ստուգումից... որովհետև կարողա պարզվի, որ մի ստից բանից քաշ չեք կարողանում հավաքել.. ասենք ճիչու ունեք, լօլ: Բայց լրջորեն պետք ա ստուգվեք, նոր ուտելով փորձեք... հետո կա նաև գեն, ժառանգականություն ասվածը..... ու կան ընտանիքներ, որտեղ դա ցեղական ա, ու այդտեղ համարյա թե ոչինչ չի օգնում.. մնում ա համակերպվեք, որ դա ֆիզիոլոգիա ա, ու վերջ:  Մի մտացեք այդքան դրա մասին, հիմա աստված էլ ձեզ տենց ա ստեղծել: ինձ խփել չկա


Ես ստուգված եմ, ոչ մի հիվանդություն չունեմ, բացի ներկայիս գրիպից :Jpit:  Անխելք մարդ շատ եմ ուզում ուտել, բայց Չուկը ասում ա՝ հենց ուտես, կարգելափակեմ :Sad:

----------


## Annushka

> Ես ստուգված եմ, ոչ մի հիվանդություն չունեմ, բացի ներկայիս գրիպից Անխելք մարդ շատ եմ ուզում ուտել, աբյց Չուկը ասում ա՝ հենց ուտես, կարգելափակեմ


Արթ ջան, դու էլ ակումբից դուրս կեր :LOL:  համ էլ մեկին էլ Չուկը պիտի ուտի, եթե ուզում ա իմանա, նենց որ.... :LOL:  Բայց դու մտածի, հնարավոր ա քո մոտ ժառանգական ա...  կան էլի տենց պուճուր-մուճուր սիմպո ընտանիքներ, որտեղ հիմնականում բոլորը նիհար են :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

Գեղեցիկ սեռի ներկայացուցիչների համար ինն ամիս անընդմեջ չաղանալու վստահելի մեթոդ եմ հայտնագործել քիչ առաջ...  :Shok:   :Scare:

----------

Annushka (13.10.2009), Ariadna (13.10.2009), comet (13.10.2009), Երկնային (31.10.2009), Ռուֆուս (13.10.2009)

----------


## Annushka

> Գեղեցիկ սեռի ներկայացուցիչների համար ինն ամիս անընդմեջ չաղանալու մեթոդ եմ հայտնագործել քիչ առաջ...


Էդ չլինի թե ինձ հիշեցիր քիչ առաջ :LOL: : Հայկո ջան, բայց ոչինչ,. որ ինը ամիս հետո նորից պետք ա մտածեն չաղանալու մասին  :LOL:  հո ամբողջ կյանքում էդ վիճակում չեն լինելու : ԼՕԼ :Hands Up:  համ էլ դա էլ միանշանակ չի, ես օրինակ  շատ քիչ եմ չաղացել այդ ընթացում, նենց որ դ ա էլ հաշվի պետք ա առնել : :Smile:

----------


## Yeghoyan

:Xeloq: Ժող չգիտեմ կօգնի թե չէ /վրաս էլ չխնդաք :Blush: /, բայց ասում են ,,Кремлевская диета,, գոյություն ունի այս մեծ աշխարհում, եթե սրան մի քիչ հետևեք կչաղանաք: Ինքը նախատեսված է և նիհարելու, և չաղանալու համար: Կապված է սննդի ճիշտ քանակության ընդունման հետ/թվերը ինքը տալիս է, թե օրեկան ինչից ինչքան է կարելի, կամ չի  կարելի/: Եթե հետաքրքրեց կարող եք ինետով էլ փնտրել ու կարդալ դրա ու հետևանքների մասին :Wink: 

Հ.Գ. ծանոթ ունեմ, որ դրա օգնությամբ նիհարել է, չի բացառվում նաև չաղանալը:

----------


## Kuk

> Արթ ջան, դու էլ ակումբից դուրս կեր համ էլ մեկին էլ Չուկը պիտի ուտի, եթե ուզում ա իմանա, նենց որ.... Բայց դու մտածի, հնարավոր ա քո մոտ ժառանգական ա...  կան էլի տենց պուճուր-մուճուր սիմպո ընտանիքներ, որտեղ հիմնականում բոլորը նիհար են


Հա, մերն էլ ա տենց սիմպո ընտանիք :Jpit:  



> Գեղեցիկ սեռի ներկայացուցիչների համար ինն ամիս անընդմեջ չաղանալու վստահելի մեթոդ եմ հայտնագործել քիչ առաջ...


Ընկեր, դու մեր մասին մտածի, ի՞նչ գեղեցիկ սեռ :Jpit:

----------

Annushka (13.10.2009)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Եկեք տանեմ հետս պարապելու, կես տարում ցանկացած տղա չաղացնող եմ, բայց ինչ ասեմ պետք ա անեք: Աղջիկներին չաղացնելու ձև չգիտեմ, բացի Հայկօյի 15:33 հայտնագործածից

----------


## Ariadna

> Եկեք տանեմ հետս պարապելու, կես տարում ցանկացած տղա չաղացնող եմ, բայց ինչ ասեմ պետք ա անեք: Աղջիկներին չաղացնելու ձև չգիտեմ, բացի Հայկօյի 15:33 հայտնագործածից


Ես էլ աղջիկներինը գիտեմ, 2 ամսում 6 կիլո չաղացել եմ, ընդ որում տենդենցը չի շարունակվում, 51-ի վրա կանգնել եմ  :Smile:  Գնում եք պարի 2 ամիս ու պարը թափով թողնում եք, ամենալավ միջոցն ա  :Wink:

----------

Annushka (13.10.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Իմ մոտ էլ նույն նիհարության «պրոբլեմնա», բայց դե արդեն ձեռ եմ քաշել բոլոր անհույս փորձերից, մեկա անհույս եմ :Jpit:

----------

VisTolog (15.10.2009)

----------


## Second Chance

> Իսկ եթե լուրջ, ես զարամանում եմ, *թե մարդ ոնց կարողա ուզենա չաղանալ*: Ես ոչ ուզում եմ չաղանամ, ոչ նիհարեմ, բայց ուր նայում ես, տառապում են նիհարելու հիվանդությամբ, ու համարյա թե արդյունքի չեն հասնում: դուք էլ հակառակը  Բայց մյուս կողմից էլ ճիշտ եք.. ահավոր նիհարն էլ սիրուն չի նայվում:


Առաջ ես էլ էի զարմանում: Բայց որ քեզ առավոտից իրիկուն ծանոթներն ամեն տեսնելուց ասեն «վա՛յ էս ոնց ես նիհարել, դու էլ կուզենաս չաղանաս պրծնես էտ մարդկանցից: Ես ոնց ինձ նայում եմ ախր տենց նիհար չեմ 1.67 բոյիս 53 կգ եմ : Ճիշտ է մի պահ մի քիչ ավելի նիհար էի,  բայց սովորաբար տարբերություն 1-2 կգ է լինում:  Ինձ որ ամենօր չասեն,  որ ես նիհար եմ, ես հեչ չեմ էլ ուզենա չաղանալ: 
Բայց արդեն 2-3 տարիա իմ բոլոր բարեկամ ծանոթները ամեն հանդիպմանը ինձ հիշեցնում են այդ մասին :Sad: :

----------


## Հարդ

> Բայց արդեն 2-3 տարիա իմ բոլոր բարեկամ ծանոթները ամեն հանդիպմանը ինձ հիշեցնում են այդ մասին:


Ինձ մոտ էլ... նեռվայնանում եմ արդեն:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Մի 2 տարի է , ասում են, հա՛ ասում, իբր հիվանդոտ տեսք ունեմ, նիհար եմ, հո դարդ չունեմ, սոված եմ մնում, ... :Angry2: 
Էս մայիս տանջվեցի ուտելով, երկու ամսում 5 կգ չաղացա: 38 ից 42,6 դարձա:  :Blush: 
Բայց որ ինձ թողնեն, էլի կնիհարեմ: Ախր դրանից բան չի փոխվում, ամեն ձևի էլ ինձ լավ ու թեթև եմ զգում: Էնքան որ հիմա 2 շալվար էլ վրաս չեն լինում:  :Wink:

----------


## A.r.p.i.

> Բազմաթիվ ակումբցիների խնդրանքով (լավ, խոստովանենք, որ էնքան էլ բազմաթիվ չենք, բայց դե...  ) որոշեցի բացել այս թեման։  Բոլոր չաղանալ ցանկացողներին հրավիրում ենք այստեղ՝ չաղանալու հետ կապված խնդիրները քննարկելու, վերլուծելու և միմյանց խորհուրդներ տալու համար։  Ասենք, չաղերն էլ կարող են մասնակցել՝ ասելով, թե ինչ են անում, որ այդպես չաղանում են...  
> 
> Կոնկրետ իմ խնդիրը վատ ախորժակն է, հաճախ նաև ախորժակի իսպառ բացակայությունը։   Թե չէ որ լավ ուտեմ, համապատասխանաբար կչաղանամ, էդ հաստատ, ինձ մոր միշտ էդպես է եղել։ Այնպես որ, խնդրում եմ, ախորժակը բացելու եղանակներ առաջարկեք։


Ուլուանա ջան,  իսկ ես ախորժակի հետ կապված պրոբլեմ չունեմ, բայց  միևնույն է չեմ չաղանում…

----------


## Surveyr

Ժողովուրդ ջան, սենց մի դառը իրականություն ասեմ,  չաղանում են նրանք, ովքեր նյութափոխանակության խնդիրներ ունեն, իսկ եթե նորմալ սնվում ես, քեզ լավ ես զգում, ու չես չաղանում, ուրեմն ամեն ինչ նորմալա: :Smile:

----------

Շինարար (31.10.2009)

----------


## A.r.p.i.

> Ես էլ աղջիկներինը գիտեմ, 2 ամսում 6 կիլո չաղացել եմ, ընդ որում տենդենցը չի շարունակվում, 51-ի վրա կանգնել եմ  Գնում եք պարի 2 ամիս ու պարը թափով թողնում եք, ամենալավ միջոցն ա


Արիադնա,  ես գնում եմ պարի: 2 ամսից կթողնեմ,հուսանք կչաղանամ

----------


## Յոհաննես

Ընկերներ հեսա կպրծնեմ,օգնեք  :Sad: 
Ախորժակս էդքան լավ չի,լավ չեմ քնում,հիմնականում օրվա մեջ առաջին անգամ հաց 3֊4֊ի կողմերն եմ ուտում։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ընկերներ հեսա կպրծնեմ,օգնեք 
> Ախորժակս էդքան լավ չի,լավ չեմ քնում,հիմնականում օրվա մեջ առաջին անգամ հաց 3֊4֊ի կողմերն եմ ուտում։


համեցի էս թեմա

----------


## Յոհաննես

> համեցի էս թեմա


Ծխելուց առաջ 53 էի  :LOL:

----------


## Adam

Հիմնականում ծխելը թարգելուց հետո չաղանում են …  :Think:  , Յոհան ջան, կոկա կոլա խմի ինչքան կարաս: Ու տորթ կեր: Մի ամսում 15 կիլո վերցրած ես: Առավոտը նախաճաշին՝ էկլեռ, լանչին՝ նապալյոն, ճաշին՝ միկադո, ընթրիքին էլ պծիչի: Ու կոլաներով էդ ամեն ինչը: Գառանծյա եմ տալիս քեզ  :Smile:

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Հիմնականում ծխելը թարգելուց հետո չաղանում են …  , Յոհան ջան, կոկա կոլա խմի ինչքան կարաս: Ու տորթ կեր: Մի ամսում 15 կիլո վերցրած ես: Առավոտը նախաճաշին՝ էկլեռ, լանչին՝ նապալյոն, ճաշին՝ միկադո, ընթրիքին էլ պծիչի: Ու կոլաներով էդ ամեն ինչը: Գառանծյա եմ տալիս քեզ


Ադամ ախպեր,կոլա շատ էի խմում,էս վերջի երկու շաբաթն եմ թարգել,այ խմորեղենի հետ սեր չկա :Դ

----------

Adam (21.03.2019)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Հիմնականում ծխելը թարգելուց հետո չաղանում են …  , Յոհան ջան, կոկա կոլա խմի ինչքան կարաս: Ու տորթ կեր: Մի ամսում 15 կիլո վերցրած ես: Առավոտը նախաճաշին՝ էկլեռ, լանչին՝ նապալյոն, ճաշին՝ միկադո, ընթրիքին էլ պծիչի: Ու կոլաներով էդ ամեն ինչը: Գառանծյա եմ տալիս քեզ


Ի՞նչ ես մարդուն դրդում անառողջ ապրելակերպի  :Angry2: : Նորմալ խորհուրդ չունես, մի տուր: Կոլա: Մի հատ էլ ասա` օրերով տեղիցդ մի շարժվի, մենակ կեր ու քնի, որ չաղանաս: Էդ չաղանալն ինքնանպատա՞կ ա, չեմ հասկանում, որ պետք ա ամեն գնով հասնել:

----------

Adam (21.03.2019), Thom (21.03.2019), Հարդ (20.03.2019)

----------


## LisBeth

Սպիտակուցներ շատ օգտագործի սննդում, բայց ոչ միայն, ու ֆիզիկապես ակտիվ եղի, որ քաշդ մկանների հաշվին ավելանա, այլ ոչ թե ճարպի։ Խմորեղեն որ շատ ուտես ու կոլա խմես հենց էդ ճամփեն ես բռնելու։ Եթե իհարկե հատուկ դա չի ուզածդ։))
Մյուս կողմից նաև էդքան շաքար ուտելը կարա լիքը պաթոլոգիաների բերի։ Ֆրիմենին հարցրու ինքը կասի ։)

----------

Յոհաննես (21.03.2019), Ուլուանա (21.03.2019)

----------


## Thom

> Ընկերներ հեսա կպրծնեմ,օգնեք 
> Ախորժակս էդքան լավ չի,լավ չեմ քնում,հիմնականում օրվա մեջ առաջին անգամ հաց 3֊4֊ի կողմերն եմ ուտում։


Եթե հավես ունես, վերցնում ես ֆիթնեսի զալի աբոնեմենտ, սկսում ես շաբաթական 3 անգամ գնալ, ու ձեռի հետ էլ առողջ սնունդ օգտագործել, սպիտակուցներով հարուստ։ Որոշակի ժամանակ հետո թույն կազմվածք ես ունենում, առանց ճարպերի, բայց նիհար էլ չես լինում։ Ամենաօպտիմալն էս ա ու հաստատ արժի։ Թե չէ տորթով բանով համ խաշլամի կռանտդ վարի կգնա համ էլ ավելորդ ճարպեր ա բան ա  :Jpit:

----------

Smokie (05.04.2019), Ուլուանա (21.03.2019)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Եթե հավես ունես, վերցնում ես ֆիթնեսի զալի աբոնեմենտ, սկսում ես շաբաթական 3 անգամ գնալ, ու ձեռի հետ էլ առողջ սնունդ օգտագործել, սպիտակուցներով հարուստ։ Որոշակի ժամանակ հետո թույն կազմվածք ես ունենում, առանց ճարպերի, բայց նիհար էլ չես լինում։ Ամենաօպտիմալն էս ա ու հաստատ արժի։ Թե չէ տորթով բանով համ խաշլամի կռանտդ վարի կգնա համ էլ ավելորդ ճարպեր ա բան ա


Ախպեր,իմ կազմվածքից աշխարհում երկու հատա եղել,մեկը դե իմնա մյուսն էլ Բրյուս լիինը։Ես գյուղի գործ արած տղա,ինձ ինչ  ֆիթնես զալ  :LOL:  ուղղալի նիհար եմ ու գնալով նիհարում եմ  :Sad:

----------


## Thom

> Ախպեր,իմ կազմվածքից աշխարհում երկու հատա եղել,մեկը դե իմնա մյուսն էլ Բրյուս լիինը։Ես գյուղի գործ արած տղա,ինձ ինչ  ֆիթնես զալ  ուղղալի նիհար եմ ու գնալով նիհարում եմ


Հա ինչի ֆիթնեսում չեն չաղանու՞մ  :Jpit:  Ընդեղ 2 ուղղություն կա։ 1․ Պտի ազատվես ավելորդ ճարպերից (դու չունես, էս անցանք) 2․Պտի քաշ հավաքես, ու ինչքան շատ, էնքան լավ (էլ ի՞նչ ես ուզում)  :Jpit: 
Մնացած ինչ մեթոդ էլ քեզ ստեղ գրեն, 2 ամիս հետո հետ ես գալու նույն վիճակիդ, քո օրգանիզմը ու նյութափոխանակությունը քեզ չեն թողի չաղ մնաս  :LOL:

----------

Smokie (05.04.2019), Յոհաննես (21.03.2019), Ուլուանա (21.03.2019)

----------


## Adam

Բայց ո՞նց եք էս մարդուն առաջարկում ֆիտնես, երբ ինքն ախորժակ չունի: Ուզում եք հալից վաբշե ընկնի՞: 1 ամսվա կոլան ու տորթը ոչ մի բան էլ չեն անի օրգանիզմին: Մարդիկ տարիներով կոլա ու տորթ են ուտում՝ բան չի լինում: Էս մարդուն քաշ ա պետք հավաքել: Միակ տարբերակը՝ քաղցր շատ ուտելն ա՝ մի փոքրիկ ժամանակահատված: 1 ամիսը հերիք ա: Յոհան ջան, բոյդ ինչքան ա՞, եղբայր: Պիտի բոյիդ համեմատ 10 կիլոյով ցածր լինես ու իդեալական քաշ կունենաս: Թե չէ տենց նիհար՝ անոռեքսիա-մանոռեքսիա կկպնես, գործ չունես: Շուտ քաշ վերցրու: Ֆիտնես անողները նախևառաջ լավ ուտող են լինում:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Բայց ո՞նց եք էս մարդուն առաջարկում ֆիտնես, երբ ինքն ախորժակ չունի: Ուզում եք հալից վաբշե ընկնի՞: 1 ամսվա կոլան ու տորթը ոչ մի բան էլ չեն անի օրգանիզմին: Մարդիկ տարիներով կոլա ու տորթ են ուտում՝ բան չի լինում: Էս մարդուն քաշ ա պետք հավաքել: Միակ տարբերակը՝ քաղցր շատ ուտելն ա՝ մի փոքրիկ ժամանակահատված: 1 ամիսը հերիք ա: Յոհան ջան, բոյդ ինչքան ա՞, եղբայր: Պիտի բոյիդ համեմատ 10 կիլոյով ցածր լինես ու իդեալական քաշ կունենաս: Թե չէ տենց նիհար՝ անոռեքսիա-մանոռեքսիա կկպնես, գործ չունես: Շուտ քաշ վերցրու: Ֆիտնես անողները նախևառաջ լավ ուտող են լինում:


Մի ամի՞ս: Իսկ մի ամսից հետո՞ ինչ ա անելու, եթե մենակ մի ամիս ա ուտելու էդ տորթն ու խմելու կոլան: Այսինքն` մի ամսից հետո, երբ էլ չուտի ու չխմի նշածներդ, նորից սկսելու ա նիհարել: Էլ ո՞րն ա իմաստը: Էլ չեմ ասում, որ կախվածություն ձեռք կբերի, ու կարող ա շատ դժվար լինի նորից հրաժարվելը: Իսկ ֆիտնեսը նաև ախորժակ ա բացում, ի դեպ, դրա համար են ֆիտնես գնացողները լավ ուտող լինում, ոչ թե հակառակը  :Jpit: : Չնայած հակառակն էլ կարող ա լինել, բայց ընդհանրապես առողջ ֆիզիկական ակտիվությունը լավ ախորժակի գրավական ա:

----------

Smokie (05.04.2019), Thom (21.03.2019)

----------


## laro

> Բայց ո՞նց եք էս մարդուն առաջարկում ֆիտնես, երբ ինքն ախորժակ չունի: Ուզում եք հալից վաբշե ընկնի՞: 1 ամսվա կոլան ու տորթը ոչ մի բան էլ չեն անի օրգանիզմին: Մարդիկ տարիներով կոլա ու տորթ են ուտում՝ բան չի լինում: Էս մարդուն քաշ ա պետք հավաքել: Միակ տարբերակը՝ քաղցր շատ ուտելն ա՝ մի փոքրիկ ժամանակահատված: 1 ամիսը հերիք ա: Յոհան ջան, բոյդ ինչքան ա՞, եղբայր: Պիտի բոյիդ համեմատ 10 կիլոյով ցածր լինես ու իդեալական քաշ կունենաս: Թե չէ տենց նիհար՝ անոռեքսիա-մանոռեքսիա կկպնես, գործ չունես: Շուտ քաշ վերցրու: Ֆիտնես անողները նախևառաջ լավ ուտող են լինում:


Շատ քաղցր ուտելը ընդհանրապես լավ տարբերակ չի։ Ճիշտ բալանսի բերելու համար պետք ա խորհրդակցել դիետոլոգի հետ։ Պիտի հաշվարկի էս մարդուն օրական անհրաժեշտ կիլոկալորիաները, որոնք պիտի հավաքի ճիշտ սննդի միջոցով, կոլա, տորթ, քաղցր թարգեք։ Օրը 3-4 անգամ  ճիշտ սնվելն ու ֆիտնեսը կօգնեն։ Պետք ա իհարկե որոշ հետազոտություններ, պարզելու համար սպիտակուցների, վիտամինների ու միկրոտարրերի (Fe, Ca...)  դիսբալանս կա թե չէ։ Եթե կա, սննդի միջոցով շտկում ենք, եթե դա չի օգնում` փորձում ենք խնդիրը գտնել ներծծման մեջ։ Խնդիրը հեշտ կարելի ա լուծել դիմելով գրագետ դիետոլոգի։

----------

Smokie (05.04.2019)

----------


## Adam

> Մի ամի՞ս: Իսկ մի ամսից հետո՞ ինչ ա անելու, եթե մենակ մի ամիս ա ուտելու էդ տորթն ու խմելու կոլան: Այսինքն` մի ամսից հետո, երբ էլ չուտի ու չխմի նշածներդ, նորից սկսելու ա նիհարել: Էլ ո՞րն ա իմաստը: Էլ չեմ ասում, որ կախվածություն ձեռք կբերի, ու կարող ա շատ դժվար լինի նորից հրաժարվելը: Իսկ ֆիտնեսը նաև ախորժակ ա բացում, ի դեպ, դրա համար են ֆիտնես գնացողները լավ ուտող լինում, ոչ թե հակառակը : Չնայած հակառակն էլ կարող ա լինել, բայց ընդհանրապես առողջ ֆիզիկական ակտիվությունը լավ ախորժակի գրավական ա:


Հա, բայց մարդը պիտի ուժ ունենա՝ ֆիտնես անելուց առաջ: Ես իրա նկարագրածի հիման վրա չեմ կարծում՝ ինքը ներկայումս ֆիտնես անելու ուժ կարա ունենա, որ հլը մի հատ էլ դա տանի նրան, որ ախորժակ սկսի բացել: Մեկ էլ՝ տորթից ու կոլայից 1 ամսում չեմ կարծում կախվածություն լինի մոտը: Հետո՝ ինչի՞ մենակ տորթ: Ընդհանրապես՝ խմորեղեն: Հաց թող շատ ուտի, խմորով պատրաստված ամեն ինչն էլ քաշ ա հավաքացնում: :ճ

----------


## Thom

> Բայց ո՞նց եք էս մարդուն առաջարկում ֆիտնես, երբ ինքն ախորժակ չունի: Ուզում եք հալից վաբշե ընկնի՞: 1 ամսվա կոլան ու տորթը ոչ մի բան էլ չեն անի օրգանիզմին: Մարդիկ տարիներով կոլա ու տորթ են ուտում՝ բան չի լինում: Էս մարդուն քաշ ա պետք հավաքել: Միակ տարբերակը՝ քաղցր շատ ուտելն ա՝ մի փոքրիկ ժամանակահատված: 1 ամիսը հերիք ա: Յոհան ջան, բոյդ ինչքան ա՞, եղբայր: Պիտի բոյիդ համեմատ 10 կիլոյով ցածր լինես ու իդեալական քաշ կունենաս: Թե չէ տենց նիհար՝ անոռեքսիա-մանոռեքսիա կկպնես, գործ չունես: Շուտ քաշ վերցրու: Ֆիտնես անողները նախևառաջ լավ ուտող են լինում:


Պարզ տրամաբանությամբ։ Մարդու օրգանիզմը սեփական կենսագործունեությունը + տիրոջ կողմից ուզած առաջադրանքները կատարելու համար ծախսում ա որոշակի էներգիա։ Էտ էներգիան ստացվում ա սննդից ու չափվում ա կկալ-ով։ Չաղանալու համար պետք ա ուղղակի ավելի շատ կկալ ընդունել, քան ծախսվում ա էտ ժամանակահատվածում։ Նիհարելու համար պետք ա ավելի քիչ ընդունել, քան ծախսվում ա։ Հիմա Յոհանի օրգանիզմը կարիք չունի լրացուցիչ սննդի (էներգիայի), էղածով ինքը յոլա ա տանում ու լուծում իրա առաջ դրած խնդիրները ։ Իսկ եթե ֆիթնեսի գնա, ուզի չուզի ախորժակը նենց կբացվի, որ մի բան էլ պետք եկածից ավել կուտի։ 

Կոլա խմել ու տորթ ուտել խորհուրդ տալն էլ վատ բան ա, պետք չի  :LOL:   :LOL:  Մեկը մեկից վնասակար բաներ են։ Էտ լրիվ օրգանիզմի հերը անիծելու հորդոր ա  :Dntknw:

----------

Smokie (05.04.2019)

----------


## Adam

> Շատ քաղցր ուտելը ընդհանրապես լավ տարբերակ չի։ Ճիշտ բալանսի բերելու համար պետք ա խորհրդակցել դիետոլոգի հետ։ Պիտի հաշվարկի էս մարդուն օրական անհրաժեշտ կիլոկալորիաները, որոնք պիտի հավաքի ճիշտ սննդի միջոցով, կոլա, տորթ, քաղցր թարգեք։ Օրը 3-4 անգամ  ճիշտ սնվելն ու ֆիտնեսը կօգնեն։ Պետք ա իհարկե որոշ հետազոտություններ, պարզելու համար սպիտակուցների, վիտամինների ու միկրոտարրերի (Fe, Ca...)  դիսբալանս կա թե չէ։ Եթե կա, սննդի միջոցով շտկում ենք, եթե դա չի օգնում` փորձում ենք խնդիրը գտնել ներծծման մեջ։ Խնդիրը հեշտ կարելի ա լուծել դիմելով գրագետ դիետոլոգի։


 մենակ քաղցր չէ. խմորով պատրաստված ամեն ինչ  :Smile:

----------


## Adam

> Պարզ տրամաբանությամբ։ Մարդու օրգանիզմը սեփական կենսագործունեությունը + տիրոջ կողմից ուզած առաջադրանքները կատարելու համար ծախսում ա որոշակի էներգիա։ Էտ էներգիան ստացվում ա սննդից ու չափվում ա կկալ-ով։ Չաղանալու համար պետք ա ուղղակի ավելի շատ կկալ ընդունել, քան ծախսվում ա էտ ժամանակահատվածում։ Նիհարելու համար պետք ա ավելի քիչ ընդունել, քան ծախսվում ա։ Հիմա Յոհանի օրգանիզմը կարիք չունի լրացուցիչ սննդի (էներգիայի), էղածով ինքը յոլա ա տանում ու լուծում իրա առաջ դրած խնդիրները ։ Իսկ եթե ֆիթնեսի գնա, ուզի չուզի ախորժակը նենց կբացվի, որ մի բան էլ պետք եկածից ավել կուտի։ 
> 
> Կոլա խմել ու տորթ ուտել խորհուրդ տալն էլ վատ բան ա, պետք չի   Մեկը մեկից վնասակար բաներ են։ Էտ լրիվ օրգանիզմի հերը անիծելու հորդոր ա


 Դրա համար՝ էքսպերիմենտալ 1 ամիս ասեցի:  :Jpit:

----------

Thom (21.03.2019)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Հա, բայց մարդը պիտի ուժ ունենա՝ ֆիտնես անելուց առաջ: *Ես իրա նկարագրածի հիման վրա չեմ կարծում՝ ինքը ներկայումս ֆիտնես անելու ուժ կարա ունենա*, որ հլը մի հատ էլ դա տանի նրան, որ ախորժակ սկսի բացել: Մեկ էլ՝ տորթից ու կոլայից 1 ամսում չեմ կարծում կախվածություն լինի մոտը: Հետո՝ ինչի՞ մենակ տորթ: Ընդհանրապես՝ խմորեղեն: Հաց թող շատ ուտի, խմորով պատրաստված ամեն ինչն էլ քաշ ա հավաքացնում: :ճ


Լսի, էն մարդն ընդամենը ասեց, որ շատ նիհար ա, դու ինչի՞ ես դրանից միանգամից որոշել, թե կիսամեռ վիճակում ա  :LOL: : Ես չեմ կարծում, թե նենց օրի ա, որ ընդհանրապես ի վիճակի չի մարզվելու: Հո չե՞նք ասում` միանգամից գնա մեծ ծանրաբեռնվածությամբ մարզվի: Պարզ ա, որ քչից ա պետք սկսել, նույնիսկ եթե քաշը պակաս չլիներ:

----------

Adam (21.03.2019), Smokie (05.04.2019), Thom (21.03.2019)

----------


## laro

> Դրա համար՝ էքսպերիմենտալ 1 ամիս ասեցի:


Թող կոպիտ չհնչի, բայց կարծում եմ սխալ ա մարդու առողջության հետ էքսպերիմենտ անելը։ Էդ իր մի ամսվա էդքան կերած շաքարը իր հետ մի շարք խնդիրների կարա բերի, նայած ինչ ծավալների ա դա հասնում։ Ու դա ընդամենը քաշ հավաքելու համար, երբ դա կարելի ա անել գրագետ, ինչի քեզ վնասես, առավել ևս ուրիշին խորհուրդ տաս։ 
Դիետոլոգի հետ դժվար ա խորհրդակցելը? Կարծում եմ` չէ )

----------

Adam (21.03.2019), Smokie (05.04.2019), Ուլուանա (21.03.2019)

----------


## Thom

> Թող կոպիտ չհնչի, բայց կարծում եմ սխալ ա մարդու առողջության հետ էքսպերիմենտ անելը։ Էդ իր մի ամսվա էդքան կերած շաքարը իր հետ մի շարք խնդիրների կարա բերի, նայած ինչ ծավալների ա դա հասնում։ Ու դա ընդամենը քաշ հավաքելու համար, երբ դա կարելի ա անել գրագետ, ինչի քեզ վնասես, առավել ևս ուրիշին խորհուրդ տաս։ 
> Դիետոլոգի հետ դժվար ա խորհրդակցելը? Կարծում եմ` չէ )


Սպասում եմ Յոհանի դիետոլոգի մոտ գնալու առաջարկին այ սենց մի հատ պատասխան  :Jpit: 



> Ես գյուղի գործ արած տղա,ինձ ինչ  ֆիթնես զալ


,

----------


## laro

Յոհան, հետո նայի, ասում ես առաջին անգամ 4-ի կողմերն ես հաց ուտում։ Դա շատ սխալ ա։ Պիտի նախաճաշ անպայման մտցնես օրակարգիդ մեջ։ Առաջին մի քանի օրը ստիպելով կեր, եթե պետք ա, անգամ զզվելով։ Մի քանի օրից առավոտյան կտեսնես, թե ոնց ես սովածանում, հենց օրգանիզմդ առավոտն ուտելուն սովորեց, եկավ ուտելուց ժամը կերած չեղար` զգացնել կտա, էն էլ ոնց կուտես։ Քիչ-քիչ կեր, օրը 4 անգամ գոնե։ Ու էլի եմ ասում, քո համար պիտի անհատական սահմանվի կկալները, որը պիտի ձեռք բերես օրական։ Եթե չստացվի քաշ հավաքելը, արդեն կնայես վիտամինների, միկրոէլեմենտների պակաս ունես թե չէ։ Աշխատիր շատ օգտագործել ձու, ձուկ, կաթնաշոռ (յուղայնությունը բարձր) ու սպիտակուցներ։

----------

Յոհաննես (19.07.2019)

----------


## laro

> Սպասում եմ Յոհանի դիետոլոգի մոտ գնալու առաջարկին այ սենց մի հատ պատասխան 
> ,


Բայց էս Յոհանին շատ նիհար չէի համարի, ի դեպ։ Դե եթե չի գնա, ուրեմն լուրջ չի վերաբերվում իր գիրանալու ցանկությանը, ուղղակի բան էր ասեց :Դ Չի գնա, ես կիմանամ ոնց են հաշվում, կասեմ իրեն :Դ

----------


## Շինարար

> Յոհան, հետո նայի, ասում ես առաջին անգամ 4-ի կողմերն ես հաց ուտում։ Դա շատ սխալ ա։ Պիտի նախաճաշ անպայման մտցնես օրակարգիդ մեջ։ Առաջին մի քանի օրը ստիպելով կեր, եթե պետք ա, անգամ զզվելով։ Մի քանի օրից առավոտյան կտեսնես, թե ոնց ես սովածանում, հենց օրգանիզմդ առավոտն ուտելուն սովորեց, եկավ ուտելուց ժամը կերած չեղար` զգացնել կտա, էն էլ ոնց կուտես։ Քիչ-քիչ կեր, օրը 4 անգամ գոնե։ Ու էլի եմ ասում, քո համար պիտի անհատական սահմանվի կկալները, որը պիտի ձեռք բերես օրական։ Եթե չստացվի քաշ հավաքելը, արդեն կնայես վիտամինների, միկրոէլեմենտների պակաս ունես թե չէ։ Աշխատիր շատ օգտագործել ձու, ձուկ, կաթնաշոռ (յուղայնությունը բարձր) ու սպիտակուցներ։


Ես ինտերնետում կարդացել եմ, որ նախաճաշը լավ չի, հենց ուտում ես լանչի կողմերը էլի ես սովածանում, իսկ եթե չես ուտում, լանչի վաղտ նոր ուտում ես, ավելի հարմար ա: Ես տենց եմ անում ու շատ գոհ եմ:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ես ինտերնետում կարդացել եմ, որ նախաճաշը լավ չի, հենց ուտում ես լանչի կողմերը էլի ես սովածանում, իսկ եթե չես ուտում, լանչի վաղտ նոր ուտում ես, ավելի հարմար ա: Ես տենց եմ անում ու շատ գոհ եմ:


Բայց ո՞վ ա ասել, թե նախաճաշն ուտում են էն հույսով, որ մինչև իրիկուն պիտի պահի: Պարզ ա, որ նախաճաշ անելուց հետո լանչի ժամին էլ ես սովածանալու, տենց էլ ենթադրվում ա: 
Իսկ թե ինչով ա քո ասածն ավելի հարմար, մի քիչ անհասկանալի ա: Եթե, իհարկե, ուտելիքի վրա ծախսած գումարը տնտեսելու մասին չի խոսքը:

----------


## Շինարար

> Բայց ո՞վ ա ասել, թե նախաճաշն ուտում են էն հույսով, որ մինչև իրիկուն պիտի պահի: Պարզ ա, որ նախաճաշ անելուց հետո լանչի ժամին էլ ես սովածանալու, տենց էլ ենթադրվում ա: 
> Իսկ թե ինչով ա քո ասածն ավելի հարմար, մի քիչ անհասկանալի ա: Եթե, իհարկե, ուտելիքի վրա ծախսած գումարը տնտեսելու մասին չի խոսքը:


Չէ, ուղղակի եթե նախաճաշում եմ, մինչև լանչ ուտելու մաիսն եմ մտածում, մի կես ժամից սովածանում եմ, իսկ եթե չեմ նախաճաշում, սկի վեջս չի մինչև լանչ, նորմալ աշխատում եմ: Թե չէ եթե տնտեսելուն ա մնում, նախաճաշն ու լանչը ամենաէժանն են :ԴԴ

----------

Նաիրուհի (21.03.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես ինտերնետում կարդացել եմ, որ նախաճաշը լավ չի, հենց ուտում ես լանչի կողմերը էլի ես սովածանում, իսկ եթե չես ուտում, լանչի վաղտ նոր ուտում ես, ավելի հարմար ա: Ես տենց եմ անում ու շատ գոհ եմ:





> Բայց ո՞վ ա ասել, թե նախաճաշն ուտում են էն հույսով, որ մինչև իրիկուն պիտի պահի: Պարզ ա, որ նախաճաշ անելուց հետո լանչի ժամին էլ ես սովածանալու, տենց էլ ենթադրվում ա: 
> Իսկ թե ինչով ա քո ասածն ավելի հարմար, մի քիչ անհասկանալի ա: Եթե, իհարկե, ուտելիքի վրա ծախսած գումարը տնտեսելու մասին չի խոսքը:


Ժող, կլնի՞ ընդհանրացումներ չանեք։ Ամեն օրգանիզմ տարբեր ա, տարբեր պաահանջներով։ Անգամ տարբեր օրերի ա տարբեր։ Մեկը ես ահավոր փոքր նախաճաշ եմ անում (մի հատ խնձոր կամ մի հատ յոգուրտ) կամ էլ լանչից կարճ ժամանակ առաջ եմ նախաճաշում, որտև ինձ սպանեք, ես արթնանալուց անմիջապես հետո սոված չեմ ու չեմ կարա որևէ բան ուտեմ, զոռեմ, սիրտս կխառնի։

----------


## Շինարար

> Ժող, կլնի՞ ընդհանրացումներ չանեք։ Ամեն օրգանիզմ տարբեր ա, տարբեր պաահանջներով։ Անգամ տարբեր օրերի ա տարբեր։ Մեկը ես ահավոր փոքր նախաճաշ եմ անում (մի հատ խնձոր կամ մի հատ յոգուրտ) կամ էլ լանչից կարճ ժամանակ առաջ եմ նախաճաշում, որտև ինձ սպանեք, ես արթնանալուց անմիջապես հետո սոված չեմ ու չեմ կարա որևէ բան ուտեմ, զոռեմ, սիրտս կխառնի։


Չեմ ընդհանրացնում, ոնց ասաի՝ ինտերնետում եմ կարդացել, կարծեմ՝ Գարդիանում, ու ես գոհ եմ:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ժող, կլնի՞ ընդհանրացումներ չանեք։ Ամեն օրգանիզմ տարբեր ա, տարբեր պաահանջներով։ Անգամ տարբեր օրերի ա տարբեր։ Մեկը ես ահավոր փոքր նախաճաշ եմ անում (մի հատ խնձոր կամ մի հատ յոգուրտ) կամ էլ լանչից կարճ ժամանակ առաջ եմ նախաճաշում, որտև ինձ սպանեք, ես արթնանալուց անմիջապես հետո սոված չեմ ու չեմ կարա որևէ բան ուտեմ, զոռեմ, սիրտս կխառնի։


Հա, բայց ուշ-ուշ ու միանգամից մեծ քանակությամբ ուտելն ամեն դեպքում լավ չի, չէ՞:

Ես էլ, օրինակ, հաճախ լինում ա, որ առավոտյան չեմ հաջողացնում նախաճաշել, ու նենց ա ստացվում, որ լանչի ժամից մի քիչ առաջ նոր նախաճաշում եմ, բայց դա իմ ընտրությամբ չի լինում, այլ տենց ա ստացվում, ու ի տարբերություն Շինարարի, հեչ գոհ չեմ լինում  :LOL: .սովից մեռնում եմ մինչև էդ: Բայց արթնանալուց անմիջապես հետո ուտելուց իմ սիրտն էլ ա խառնում, մի քիչ պիտի անցնի, որ ուզենամ ուտել:

----------


## Լիլուլիկ

Ես էլ եմ նիհար։ Շատ եմ ուտում. օրը չորս անգամ սնվելը հաստատ քիչ չէ։ Ես կարծում եմ,որ իմ չչաղանալու խնդիրը կապված է օրվա զգալի մասը ոտքի վրա անցկացնելու հետ։ Անգամ ուտելուց հետո մի երկու րոպե չեմ ուզում նստել։

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Ես էլ եմ նիհար։ Շատ եմ ուտում. օրը չորս անգամ սնվելը հաստատ քիչ չէ։ Ես կարծում եմ,որ իմ չչաղանալու խնդիրը կապված է օրվա զգալի մասը ոտքի վրա անցկացնելու հետ։ Անգամ ուտելուց հետո մի երկու րոպե չեմ ուզում նստել։


Իսկ իմ նիհարելու դեմը դեռ չեմ առել,հիմնականում նորմալ սնվում եմ,չնայած կարան օրեր լինեն,որ ընդամենը մեկ անգամ հաց ուտեմ։Առանձնապես էլ ակտիվ չեմ օրվա ընթացքում։Օգնեցեք  :LOL:

----------

